# Intel Sandy Bridge discussion



## Vishw (Jan 3, 2011)

& the reviews are out! 

The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Intel Sandy Bridge Review | bit-tech.net

Intel's Second-Gen Core CPUs: The Sandy Bridge Review : Core i7-2600K, Core i5-2500K, Core i5-2400, And Core i3-2100 Reviewed

Intel Unveils Sandy Bridge: Core i7 2600K, i5 2500K, i5 2400, i3 2100 CPUs - Enter Intel Sandy Bridge Processors - Legit Reviews

Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge CPU LGA-1155 Desktop Processor Performance Review by David Ramsey

Intel-i7-2600k-sandy-bridge-review

Intel i7 2600K & i5 2500K Review

Intel's 'Sandy Bridge' Core processors


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2011)

Here you go.


----------



## S_V (Jan 3, 2011)

I feel like Intel unleashed Rajini kanth chips


----------



## noob (Jan 3, 2011)

S_V said:


> I feel like Intel unleashed Rajini kanth chips



lol


----------



## Vishw (Jan 3, 2011)

I wonder how the pricing's gonna be for K chips? Looking at the prices of i7 2600 & i5 2400, posted on deltapage, 2600k should be around 16-17k & 2500k around 11-12k! I can't wait!


----------



## NainO (Jan 3, 2011)

Now instead of 'Intel Inside' its 'Rajnikanth Inside' 

BTW according to Anand Tech i5 2xxx is significantly more powerful then previous generation (at last we can call them previous generation ), then i7 2600k would prove to be one hell of a bomb.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2011)

going to read anandtech fully


----------



## Tenida (Jan 3, 2011)

When sandy bridge will be available in local market??


----------



## azzu (Jan 3, 2011)

> In order to maintain its healthy profit margins Intel breaks backwards compatibility (and thus avoids validation) with existing LGA-1156 motherboards, Sandy Bridge requires a new LGA-1155 motherboard equipped with a 6-series chipset. *You can re-use your old heatsinks however.*



somethings never change..
but hey "You can re-use your old heatsinks however"...lol


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2011)

one thing confuses me. the i5 2400 has max multiplier of 38x and relies only on turbo for oc.  The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

but the cpuz here - The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
shows 48x multiplier and oced to 4.8ghz i5 2400!!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

the cpu-z must be showing the correct multiplier info. should be more than 38x.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2011)

But that i5 cant be oced. Only turbo boost available! So how 4.8ghz.?


----------



## NainO (Jan 3, 2011)

tech2.in.com sandy-bridge-cpus-already-on-sale

As per this news intel's second generation processors seems to be somewhat budget friendly


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> But that i5 cant be oced. Only turbo boost available! So how 4.8ghz.?



You mean its got no unlocked muliplier and the bclk is locked too. Hmm must be a k model then. No idea


----------



## Tenida (Jan 3, 2011)

*Check this MSI P67 Motherboard*- MSI Computer P67A-GD65 Intel P67 Motherboard - FIRST LOOK - PCSTATS.com


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 4, 2011)

Well within less than a month my proccy gone outdated!!! Great. Atleast Intel shouldn't have change the socket type as old motherboard's too gone outdated and has to be changed.


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well within less than a month my proccy gone outdated!!! Great. Atleast Intel shouldn't have change the socket type as old motherboard's too gone outdated and has to be changed.


well, that's the way Intel works.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2011)

@ *Vishw* -  thanks for the links.

So my prediction seems to be true :



> With a bit more effort and a better cooler, you can get anywhere in the 4.6-5.0GHz range though
> It's a bit too early to tell how solid these near-5GHz overclocks will be, but I'm confident in the sub-4.5GHz overclocks we were able to sustain.



^^ from anadtech

what good is a cpu review without some proper mobo review ! check these out :

ASUS P8P67 and P8P67 Deluxe Intel Sandy Bridge Motherboard Review


Intel DP67BG P67-Express Motherboard Review

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 Intel P67 Motherboard - FIRST LOOK


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 4, 2011)

the i5 2500k and the i7 2600k are very tempting...and the said i5 is just few hundred bucks more than 760...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 4, 2011)

see this  - 



> Z68
> 
> In developing its 6-series chipsets Intel wanted to minimize as much risk as possible, so much of the underlying chipset architecture is borrowed from Lynnfield’s 5-series platform. The conservative chipset development for Sandy Bridge left a hole in the lineup. The P67 chipset lets you overclock CPU and memory but it lacks the flexible display interface necessary to support SNB’s HD Graphics. The H67 chipset has an FDI so you can use the on-die GPU, however it doesn’t support CPU overclocking—only memory. What about those users who don’t need a discrete GPU but still want to overclock their CPUs? With the chipsets that Intel is launching today, you’re effectively forced to buy a discrete GPU if you want to overclock your CPU. This is great for AMD/NVIDIA, but not so great for consumers who don’t need a discrete GPU and not the most sensible decision on Intel’s part.



no ocing on H67.

Z68 -
There is a third member of the 6-series family that will begin shipping in Q2: Z68. Take P67, add processor graphics support and you’ve got Z68. It’s as simple as that. Z68 is also slated to support something called SSD Caching, which Intel hasn’t said anything to us about yet. With version 10.5 of Intel’s Rapid Storage Technology drivers, Z68 will support SSD caching. This sounds like the holy grail of SSD/HDD setups, where you have a single drive letter and the driver manages what goes on your SSD vs. HDD. Whether SSD Caching is indeed a DIY hybrid hard drive technology remains to be seen. It’s also unclear whether or not P67/H67 will get SSD Caching once 10.5 ships.



vickybat said:


> You mean its got no unlocked muliplier and the bclk is locked too. Hmm must be a k model then. No idea



not a k.
moreover max turbo of 3.4ghz only!

can someone explain this a bit - 


> What happens when you try to play 23.976 fps content on a display that refreshes itself 24.000 times per second? You get a repeated frame approximately every 40 seconds to synchronize the source frame rate with the display frame rate. That repeated frame appears to your eyes as judder in motion, particularly evident in scenes involving a panning camera.


source- The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

what is meant by - VT-X, VT-D, TXT, AES-NI?
source - The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## vickybat (Jan 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what is meant by - VT-X, VT-D, TXT, AES-NI?




AES-NI (Advanced encryption standard new instruction) -

 "Advanced Encryption Standard (AES) Instruction Set is an extension to the x86 instruction set architecture for microprocessors from Intel and AMD proposed by Intel in March 2008[1]. The purpose of the instruction set is to improve the speed of applications performing encryption and decryption using the Advanced Encryption Standard (AES), similar to the PadLock engine found in current processors from VIA Technologies".


VT-X - 

"In computing, x86 virtualization is the facility that allows multiple operating systems to simultaneously share x86 processor resources in a safe and efficient manner, a facility generically known as hardware virtualization.
Previously codenamed "Vanderpool", VT-x represents Intel's technology for virtualization on the x86 platform. Intel includes Extended Page Tables (EPT),[20] a technology for page-table virtualization,[21] in the Nehalem architecture".

VT-D-

"Intel's Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O"


----------



## maggie (Jan 4, 2011)

When sandy bridge will be available in local market??


----------



## Vishw (Jan 4, 2011)

I wish someone reviews i7 2600*S* also. I'm not gonna OC, so I'm interested to see how it performs. Hope someone reviews it soon.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 4, 2011)

I was wondering, if this review is real.. 

iXBT Labs - Intel Core i5/i7 LGA1155 Processors - Page 3: Tests cont'd, conclusions


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 4, 2011)

can you mention the sources vickybat.

vishw the s will be more expensive AFAIK.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> can you mention the sources vickybat.




wikipedia


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 4, 2011)

moreover vishw acc. to anandtech s & t are aimed at OEM's mostly.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> vishw the s will be more expensive AFAIK.


According to Wiki, it'll be between K & normal version.
2600K is $317, 2600 is $294 & 2600S is $306! & it'll also save some electricity bills b'coz of the 65W TDP! 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> moreover vishw acc. to anandtech s & t are aimed at OEM's mostly.


So it means it wont be sold as standalone product?


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2011)

SNB 2500K paired with a good cpu cooler seems to be the best deal to me.


----------



## Kishal (Jan 5, 2011)

Any word on the sandy bridge mobility series


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 5, 2011)

^^Intel?s Sandy Bridge: Upheaval in the Mobile Landscape - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

guys quick sync rocks in video transcoding. even ATI stream does better then CUDA in Arcsoft’s Media Converter 7 test by anandtech. 
sources - 
The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

see the quality of images carefully.


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> even ATI stream does better then CUDA in Arcsoft’s Media Converter 7 test by anandtech.


CUDA is overhyped.  It may be slightly faster but at a much worse quality. It is not open and proprietary. Companies will be using OpenCL more as it is 'free' in the real sense.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> see the quality of images carefully.


nVidia GTX 460 - *images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/sandybridge/review/quicksync/quantumofsolace/gtx460.png

AMD HD 6870 - *images.anandtech.com/reviews/cpu/intel/sandybridge/review/quicksync/quantumofsolace/6870.png

a hell lot of difference.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 5, 2011)

imo video transcoded using quicksync has a bit better image quality than ati stream. Image quality produced by gtx 460 is worse than the rest.

radeon 6870   - Image

SB QuickSync - Image

Gtx 460         - Image

Notice carefully the woman in red hat in the above images. Quicksync is slightly better than 6870 in quality while 460 fall behind to both.


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

yup, Quick Sync is the best. Only slightly than ATi Stream. But you can't use it if you are using a discrete GPU. For notebooks, it has to be great.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Am waiting for 09/01/2010... geezzzzzz

Compare Intel Processors

Btw, what are these on the Processor comparision list link above, and why don't K-Series have those.
Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d) 
Intel® Trusted Execution Technology 

You may need to set your location to united states to see 2nd generation on the list.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 5, 2011)

ASRock P67 Transformer: P67 Gets LGA 1156 Compatibility : Bringing LGA 1156 Up To Speed

enjoy lynfielders.

and jasji z68 is for socket 2011 so no processor graphics there.


----------



## Joker (Jan 6, 2011)

cuda is downright ugly...

sandy bridge here i come.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2011)

ico said:


> yup, Quick Sync is the best. Only slightly than ATi Stream. But you can't use it if you are using a discrete GPU. For notebooks, it has to be great.



So we have to get a H67 chipset based mobo for that but H67 don't has any OCing option for cpu.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 6, 2011)

yup quick sync is best. but the prob is its currently only supported by Cyberlink’s Media Espresso 6 and Arcsoft’s Media Converter 7 though intel is working with other developers of such softwares to add quick sync support. 

@aby geek
buddy go through this carefully. The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
you will come to know that z68 is p67 with support for onboard gfx and SSD Caching. its gonna released in Q2 while LGA-2011 is coming in Q4 2011.

topgear some people might not be interested with ocing and all. so no prob for them. but can somebody confirm whether H67 supports turbo?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2011)

When will these be available in the market???


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2011)

abhidev said:


> When will these be available in the market???



starting from 9th Jan as far as I know.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yup quick sync is best. but the prob is its currently only supported by Cyberlink’s Media Espresso 6 and Arcsoft’s Media Converter 7 though intel is working with other developers of such softwares to add quick sync support.
> 
> @aby geek
> buddy go through this carefully. The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
> ...



H67 does support Turbo Boost.

The main difference between P67 and H67 is H67 does not support extreme tuning technology and that's why cpu OCing is not possible with it but P67 supports it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 7, 2011)

Lucid Enables Quick Sync with Discrete Graphics on Sandy Bridge - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2011)

But still an h67 board is compulsary in order to use quick sync. Z68 should clear the mist concerning this.


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2011)

mobos with lucid driver software will be priced high - so waiting for the z68 looks to be the best option and I think intel will make some snb cpus for desktop users with switchable graphics feature as well.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 8, 2011)

^^but sockket 2011 cpus that is sandy bridge e processers do not have on die graphics.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> mobos with lucid chip will be priced too high - so waiting for the z68 looks to be the best option and I think intel will make some snb cpus for desktop users with switchable graphics feature as well.



Had almost decided to go for i7-2600k and a P67 mobo...but then if you won't be able to use the onboard gpu power then its of no use...so will wait for the Z68 mobos to come out...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 8, 2011)

@aby geek
*Z68 IS NOT FOR LGA2011*
read post 39# again please.

topgear its not a chip. its a software that motherboard manufacturers may bundle along with their mobos.

abhidev are you getting a discreet grphics card? if yes then whether you get h67 or z68 makes no difference. onboard gpu wont be available for use. the link i mentioned is just tells how to use quick sync with discreet gpu.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 8, 2011)

Is Corsair VX450 & APC 650VA good enough to handle the rig in my signature for the time being?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah..are you planning to buy a GU?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2011)

@ Vishw

I would recommend a beefier psu in case you add a fast gpu in future. A corsair vx550 or seasonic 520w will do. Also go for apc 1kva for ups.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanx! That's gr8! Coz I already have those 2 items with me from my old PC, so I wanted to make sure I'll able to use 'em with my shiny new Sandy Bridge until I buy better PSU & UPS! 

I'm planning to buy SeaSonic S12D-750W & APC 800VA/1KVA in near future. No plans for the GPU right now, unless I absolutely need one! I think Intel HD3000 will be good enough for now!


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @aby geek
> *Z68 IS NOT FOR LGA2011*
> read post 39# again please.
> 
> ...



I already hv a HD5700 1gb card...I read somewhere that the Z68 will be able to switch between onboard and discreet gpu...so that we can use its Quicksync feature


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Thanx! That's gr8! Coz I already have those 2 items with me from my old PC, so I wanted to make sure I'll able to use 'em with my shiny new Sandy Bridge until I buy better PSU & UPS!
> 
> I'm planning to buy SeaSonic S12D-750W & APC 800VA/1KVA in near future. No plans for the GPU right now, unless I absolutely need one! I think Intel HD3000 will be good enough for now!





Great choice buddy. That psu can easily handle sli or xfire of two 570's or 6950's. Some questions though.. Are you not going to game at all? Or not into any hardcore multimedia apps apart from transcoding. 

How will you utilize that sandybridge processor?


----------



## Vishw (Jan 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Great choice buddy. That psu can easily handle sli or xfire of two 570's or 6950's. Some questions though.. Are you not going to game at all? Or not into any hardcore multimedia apps apart from transcoding.
> 
> How will you utilize that sandybridge processor?


I'm gonna use SB mainly for my 3D works, using this amazing software called Vue 9 Infinite. It will fully utilize all the 8 threads of 2600k! 

I do game once in a while... games like Halo, KotOR, Armies of Exigo, Rogue Trooper, AoE, WoW etc... but never played any graphics heavy games like Crysis. Will try 'em once I get a decent GPU.

If you want, you can check out some of my Vue work here!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2011)

@ *Vishw*

wow.... amazing stuff buddy. You are a true professional. That sandybridge proccy will really be used to the fullest. But don't you think a gpu is necessary for this type of work even if you are not into gaming? 

Vue's opengl engine maximizes efficiency on high end discrete cards and multicore processor which you would be using anyway.

Check this link.

I would suggest to get a gtx 570 or 580 right away if budget permits because vue will utilize them.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> @ *Vishw*
> 
> wow.... amazing stuff buddy. You are a true professional. That sandybridge proccy will really be used to the fullest. But don't you think a gpu is necessary for this type of work even if you are not into gaming?
> 
> ...


Thanks, man! I'm still learning! 

Yep! I know, but right now, Vue only uses OpenGL + GPU for detailed previews & IMO, it's not worth spending 20-25k just for detailed previews. If it'd help me rendering things faster then I'd have bought it, but it doesn't, yet. So right now, powerful Sandy with it's HD Graphics will be good enough for me!


----------



## aby geek (Jan 9, 2011)

A Look Into Intel's Next Gen Enthusiast Platform : Sandy Bridge E & Waimea Bay by VR-Zone.com

yes jas ji i got it now, the above link clered a lot,but i didnt get all tech'ties,cud u simplify it please.


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2011)

^^ this should make everything clear :



> LGA-2011 Coming in Q4
> 
> One side effect of Intel’s tick-tock cadence is a staggered release update schedule for various market segments. For example, Nehalem’s release in Q4 2008 took care of the high-end desktop market, however it didn’t see an update until the beginning of 2010 with Gulftown. Similarly, while Lynnfield debuted in Q3 2009 it was left out of the 32nm refresh in early 2010. Sandy Bridge is essentially that 32nm update to Lynnfield.
> 
> ...



source : The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News



abhidev said:


> Had almost decided to go for i7-2600k and a P67 mobo...but then if you won't be able to use the onboard gpu power then its of no use...so will wait for the Z68 mobos to come out...



yep you are right. waiting for z68 seems to be the best option right now.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @aby geek
> *Z68 IS NOT FOR LGA2011*
> read post 39# again please.
> 
> ...



edited my post - thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 9, 2011)

SB is up on [URL="*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&srchInDesc=LGA%201155&Description=sandy%20bridge&page=1&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=20"]newegg![/URL]


----------



## abhidev (Jan 9, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Thanx! That's gr8! Coz I already have those 2 items with me from my old PC, so I wanted to make sure I'll able to use 'em with my shiny new Sandy Bridge until I buy better PSU & UPS!
> 
> I'm planning to buy SeaSonic S12D-750W & APC 800VA/1KVA in near future. No plans for the GPU right now, unless I absolutely need one! I think Intel HD3000 will be good enough for now!



Dude the config you hv mentioned in your signature...did you really bought all that stuff???


----------



## Vishw (Jan 9, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Dude the config you hv mentioned in your signature...did you really bought all that stuff???


No, not all of it. Right now I've only got RAM & 2 HDDs with me. I'll be ordering Tempest EVO this week. Will try to get Samsung USB DVD-RW at local shop. Not sure when I will order Dell U2311H & waiting for the Sandy Bridge proccy & mobo to hit the local shops. I hope I can get 'em this week!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2011)

@ *jaskanwar singh*

Buddy the z68 indeed supports switchable graphics and that means QUICKSYNC can be used with a discrete gpu.

Check this

Refer the para above "*TEST RIG*".


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2011)

Vishw said:


> SB is up on [URL="*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&srchInDesc=LGA%201155&Description=sandy%20bridge&page=1&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=20"]newegg![/URL]



here are some H67 mobos to go with'em :

*H67 mobos :*

Newegg.com - h67

Asus, MSI, Intel, Biostar and Gigabyte - all of them are ready with their H67 and P67 lineup and the good news is a H67 matx mobos price starts from as low as $ 95 GIGABYTE GA-H67M-D2.

*P67 mobos :*

Newegg.com - p67

The lowest priced one is only $130 - GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD3

So a OCers delight SnB mobo+cpu (2500k) will cost only $355 ( ~17.5K )

For non Ocers 2600+GA-H67M-D2 at only $395 ( ~19.5K) is the best deal as of now.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 10, 2011)

They are here!


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2011)

^^ did you mean they are locally available - in which city and shop ? what's the price ?


----------



## Vishw (Jan 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ did you mean they are locally available - in which city and shop ? what's the price ?


At least mobos are! Click!


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone knows the exact launch date of Z68 mobos???


----------



## srch07 (Jan 11, 2011)

Vishw said:


> At least mobos are! Click!



Man they are overpriced...
I mean wouldn't shall be $ * 45.03 (current rate) = Rupees

Its around 2-3k higher than that, i thought it would be max rs 500-800 more in retails here.


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 11, 2011)

From what I found out after speaking to a lot of my contacts,SNB CPUs and Mobos(at least ASUS) may become available from next Monday at Kolkata. Yippeeee


----------



## satyamy (Jan 12, 2011)

was waiting for it frm long time, let c whn it is available in market


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Does anyone knows the exact launch date of Z68 mobos???



There's no exact launch date of mobos based on that chipset but it's expected to be relesed on Q2 2011 anyway though some manufactureres have built mobos based on this chip - read thios links :

MSI Intel Z68 Motherboard Also Poses for the Camera - Softpedia

Mitac Built Intel Z68 Motherboard Caught on Camera - Softpedia

and there's some rumor about LGA 2011 cpus and X78 chipset based mobos are also going to be released on Q2 2011.



srch07 said:


> Man they are overpriced...
> I mean wouldn't shall be $ * 45.03 (current rate) = Rupees
> 
> Its around 2-3k higher than that, i thought it would be max rs 500-800 more in retails here.



well - you are right about it. New egg is selling a GTS450 @ $109 but eher you have shell at-least ~7.1k ( $157 ) o get that gfx card anyway.



Vishw said:


> At least mobos are! Click!



^^ thanks for informing.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 12, 2011)

Message from SMC "The Sandy Bridge will be available in 1 week. The pre booking starts today. Watch out for the deals on our website."


----------



## aby geek (Jan 13, 2011)

^^great news 

btw vishw which graphic card will you be using with your upcoming rig?


----------



## Vishw (Jan 13, 2011)

aby geek said:


> ^^great news
> 
> btw vishw which graphic card will you be using with your upcoming rig?


If the 3d software I use runs fine with Intel HD 3000, then none!


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Message from SMC "The Sandy Bridge will be available in 1 week. The pre booking starts today. Watch out for the deals on our website."



they are available now :

*i5-2400 @ 9.65K
i7-2600 @ 14.9K*

And for mobos :

Intel DH67BL @ 5.9k 
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
Asus P8H67-M @ 7.2k


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

Any ideas on prices of i5 2500k and i7 2600k?


----------



## Vishw (Jan 13, 2011)

topgear said:


> they are available now :
> 
> *i5-2400 @ 9.65K
> i7-2600 @ 14.9K*
> ...


Are these from delta?

They should have ordered K versions first coz nobody seems interested in non-K versions.

===================================================================

I thought SMC would be cheaper..

i5 2400 @ Rs 9750
i5 2300 @ Rs 9200

Asus P8H67-M-LX @ Rs 6100 
Asus P8H67–M-LE @ Rs 6500
MSI P67A–GD55 @ Rs 9750



vickybat said:


> Any ideas on prices of i5 2500k and i7 2600k?


I just mailed deltapage about K series & he replied back within 2 minutes! 

This was his reply "k series = NA, not expected also for next 3-4 weeks."
That means we have to wait another month!


----------



## srch07 (Jan 13, 2011)

I can't wait 1 more month for i5-2500k....
Man, this really sucks...
Why these things always take so much time to come here, even package forwarder would have sent these things till now, since date of release


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Any ideas on prices of i5 2500k and i7 2600k?



Not yet.



Vishw said:


> Are these from delta?
> 
> They should have ordered K versions first coz nobody seems interested in non-K versions.
> 
> ...



Yep, those prices are from there.

BTW, even I'm wondering why any distributors in here have not ordered for "K" series SB cpus ?


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In india there are less enthusastics like us. So I believe these ****** distributors who don't have any knowledge what Overclocking is are more inclined towards mainstream users instead of of enthusastics. 

Or they are playing game that they want the demand of K series to increase so that they can sell those CPUs for premiuned price


----------



## Vishw (Jan 14, 2011)

I cant wait another month! Using Vue on my current config is torture! I feel like buying non K version of i7 2600!
==============================================================================

I was just looking at differences between three 2600 models Here & K version is missing some features:

*Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d)
Intel® Trusted Execution Technology*
*Embedded Options Available*

What are these? Any ideas?


----------



## tkin (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: AMD HD 6950 and 6970 released*



vickybat said:


> @ tkin
> 
> Yeah you got that right again. Lets see what z68 brings to the table.
> 
> Offtopic discussion though. We should continue this in the "intel sandybridge released" thread.


That'll suck too, its coded in hardware, intel is showing off a pure software based method(lucid) to copy framebuffer into the memory and swapping it to transfer output between external and internal gpus, this will produce massive latency and bandwidth constraints, so Intel quick sync is a total fail.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: AMD HD 6950 and 6970 released*



tkin said:


> That'll suck too, its coded in hardware, intel is showing off a pure software based method(lucid) to copy framebuffer into the memory and swapping it to transfer output between external and internal gpus, this will produce massive latency and bandwidth constraints, so Intel quick sync is a total fail.




I don't think there will be a massive latency and bandwidth constraints. Lucid expects 1- 3% impact on performance so its not a total fail. Intel themselves might give a solution later taking into consideration quick sync's performance and output quality. Currently its the best.

Check this.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2011)

Vishw said:


> I cant wait another month! Using Vue on my current config is torture so I feel like buying non K version of i7 2600! Also I've got Crysis with me now, so I _have_ to buy a decent card to play it in all its glory. Now pls suggest me which is the cheapest nVidia card that will run Crysis on U2311H with high enough settings? I don't want to run ultra high settings, only high enough to make it look pretty!



make a separate thread for your gfx card query.



> I was just looking at differences between three 2600 models Here & K version is missing some features:
> 
> *Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d)
> Intel® Trusted Execution Technology*
> ...



here you go :

Intel® Virtualization Technology (Intel® VT)
Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O

Malware Reduction - Intel® Trusted Execution Technology (Intel® TXT)

Now Embedded Options is little more tricky part :

CPUs with Embedded Option has greater lyfe cycle than normal cpus ie that cpu will be available for a longer period of time and you will also get technical support as well.. So cpus with Embedded Option are targeted mainly at the industrial use.

but all in all these other features don't matter much if someone can pair up a "K" series cpu with Z68 chipset based mobo.



maverick786us said:


> In india there are less enthusastics like us. So I believe these ***** distributors who don't have any knowledge what Overclocking is are more inclined towards mainstream users instead of of enthusastics.
> 
> Or they are playing game that they want the demand of K series to increase so that they can sell those CPUs for premiuned price



^^ I think you are right but another reason can be they are waiting for Z68 chipset based mobos to be launched.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> make a separate thread for your gfx card query.


Done!


> here you go :
> 
> Intel® Virtualization Technology (Intel® VT)
> Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O
> ...


Thanks for the links! About Embedded Options, "available for longer periods" means shelf life wise, right? means it'll be sold for longer periods by Intel? or does it means it will last longer than other models performance wise?

BTW, why are all your post mostly at early mornings?


----------



## tkin (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD HD 6950 and 6970 released*



vickybat said:


> I don't think there will be a massive latency and bandwidth constraints. Lucid expects 1- 3% impact on performance so its not a total fail. Intel themselves might give a solution later taking into consideration quick sync's performance and output quality. Currently its the best.
> 
> Check this.


Lucid said the same about their Hydra chips, you know how that turned out... anyway anyone knows the size of an uncompressed 1920x1080 frame?? They need to copy this data to the system ram from the GPU mem via the pcie bus, but if gpu is being used heavily(metro 2033/crysis) then this will impact performance heavily as the software needs to continuously copy the framebuffer into the memory, this will work for low end systems but with highend, specially cfx/sli systems the impact will be much higher, why can't intel just allow the EUs to be used by the cpu normally? There's always something with them 
Also note that you'll lose overclockabilty with this setup(H67), so that's done for. This just allows you to use quick sync with another gpu.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: AMD HD 6950 and 6970 released*



tkin said:


> Lucid said the same about their Hydra chips, you know how that turned out... anyway anyone knows the size of an uncompressed 1920x1080 frame?? They need to copy this data to the system ram from the GPU mem via the pcie bus, but if gpu is being used heavily(metro 2033/crysis) then this will impact performance heavily as the software needs to continuously copy the framebuffer into the memory, this will work for low end systems but with highend, specially cfx/sli systems the impact will be much higher, why can't intel just allow the EUs to be used by the cpu normally? There's always something with them
> Also note that you'll lose overclockabilty with this setup(H67), so that's done for. This just allows you to use quick sync with another gpu.



Buddy i just didn't understand one thing. When you are transcoding a video, why will you task the gpu with resource hog titles like metro2033/crysis? The gpu should remain idle so that copy takes place without a hitch.

You are saying that latency will occur when the cpu will fetch data from system memory and pass it to its eu's thrugh DMI but how much performance hit will it take? As i said earlier Z68 chipsets will allow cpu overclocking if that helps.

Please enlighten me even if this is a noob question.


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Done!
> 
> Thanks for the links! About Embedded Options, "available for longer periods" means shelf life wise, right? means it'll be sold for longer periods by Intel? or does it means it will last longer than other models performance wise?
> 
> BTW, why are all your post mostly at early mornings?



Yep, that means shelf life wise and yes, it will be sold for longer period by intel.

If you want to get a performance model then it should be a "K" series cpu anyway with Z68 chipset based mobo.

I wake up early in the morning


----------



## tkin (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: AMD HD 6950 and 6970 released*



vickybat said:


> Buddy i just didn't understand one thing. When you are transcoding a video, why will you task the gpu with resource hog titles like metro2033/crysis? The gpu should remain idle so that copy takes place without a hitch.
> 
> You are saying that latency will occur when the cpu will fetch data from system memory and pass it to its eu's thrugh DMI but how much performance hit will it take? As i said earlier Z68 chipsets will allow cpu overclocking if that helps.
> 
> Please enlighten me even if this is a noob question.


Looks like you got a bit confused over this. Here's the detail:

First of all, to use lucid's solution your monitor needs to always be connected to Intel gfx port, that means when you are just playing games the lucid chip are transferring the framebuffer to the system memory(which intel uses as its graphics memory) from the GPU memory continuously, and the pcie buses are heavily used, this will effect the games, as games like metro require a lot of pcie bandwidth, doubly so for cfx/sli configs as they pretty much strain the pcie bus, also note the data is copied via cpu so this overhead will also decrease the available system memory bandwidth available to the game considerably, which will affect system performance.
As an uncompressed frame(1920x1080) is very large in size it requires a lot of memory bandwidth to transfer it to the system memory via the pcie bus(hence cpu), so the system memory as well as gpu memory performance will suffer under stressing games like metro 2033, crysis etc, this is the sole reason why modern CFX/SLI implementation bypasses the pcie bus and transfers the data via CFX/SLI fingers(bridges), this keeps the pcie bus free to the system and also has very small cpu overhead.
Hope this clears your idea about the technique.
But this will not affect the quicksync as the EUs are directly used and no need to copy the framebuffer, so no loss of performance when using quick sync, but loss of performance when using anything that utilizes the pcie bus heavily.


And this has nothing to do with z68 or overclocking, what I want is the exact opposite of this, allow us to use quicksync and copy the framebuffer FROM the quicksync memory(i.e system RAM) TO the gpu framebuffer, this will hurt quicksync performance but not much as when using quicksync the pcie bus is mostly free and will offer the performance in games, and also the monitor would be connected to the gpu output.


----------



## wangda dorjee (Jan 16, 2011)

hey, i am a 3d animator and do audio visual editing also ... my config. as of present is. processor - Intel Quad core GPU - PAlit ATI Radeon 3550 mobo - p35 diamond Hard disk - seagate 1tb ram - 2gb DDR3 ram as my system is a couple of years old i would like to upgrade... so that i have an exelent system for working on very heavy duty 3d works and rendering my 3d work and editing applications.. please advice me on the number of ram i need to procure, the processor and GPU i need to upgrade to... and if i need a rendering card... and the best buy in terms of rendering card... plz reply asap... i would be very much indebt for ur swift reply.. thank you

*** p.s. is it worth going for i7 780 or is i5760 enough for multi media.. best mobo supporting both i5 and i7 
Last edited by wangda dorjee; Today at 04:26 PM. Reason: my budget would be around 30,000


----------



## Vishw (Jan 16, 2011)

@ wangda dorjee, wrong thread dude, pls post in Buying Section.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: AMD HD 6950 and 6970 released*



tkin said:


> Looks like you got a bit confused over this. Here's the detail:
> 
> First of all, to use lucid's solution your monitor needs to always be connected to Intel gfx port, that means when you are just playing games the lucid chip are transferring the framebuffer to the system memory(which intel uses as its graphics memory) from the GPU memory continuously, and the pcie buses are heavily used, this will effect the games, as games like metro require a lot of pcie bandwidth, doubly so for cfx/sli configs as they pretty much strain the pcie bus, also note the data is copied via cpu so this overhead will also decrease the available system memory bandwidth available to the game considerably, which will affect system performance.
> As an uncompressed frame(1920x1080) is very large in size it requires a lot of memory bandwidth to transfer it to the system memory via the pcie bus(hence cpu), so the system memory as well as gpu memory performance will suffer under stressing games like metro 2033, crysis etc, this is the sole reason why modern CFX/SLI implementation bypasses the pcie bus and transfers the data via CFX/SLI fingers(bridges), this keeps the pcie bus free to the system and also has very small cpu overhead.
> ...



Absolutely got it this time. So in simple terms , doing any graphics heavy task involving a discrete gpu and using lucid's solution will affect system performance adversely. What everybody would want is a p67 platform able to utilize quicksync.

Really its a drawback. What if the upcoming z68 is like the p67 platform and doesn't have mobo dvi but still allows switchable graphics? As you said the pcie busses will be free but for quicksyc intel's eu's will be used & framebuffer will be copied to quicksync(intel graphics) memory. Is there a chance of it to occur?

Thanks a million buddy for the info.


----------



## tkin (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: AMD HD 6950 and 6970 released*



vickybat said:


> Absolutely got it this time. So in simple terms , doing any graphics heavy task involving a discrete gpu and using lucid's solution will affect system performance adversely. What everybody would want is a p67 platform able to utilize quicksync.
> 
> Really its a drawback. What if the upcoming z68 is like the p67 platform and doesn't have mobo dvi but still allows switchable graphics? As you said the pcie busses will be free but for quicksyc intel's eu's will be used & framebuffer will be copied to quicksync(intel graphics) memory. Is there a chance of it to occur?
> 
> Thanks a million buddy for the info.


I don't think so, the upcoming Z68 is like H67 with OC support(or P67 with onboard GPU Support), also it probably has external clock generator(still a rumor though).

Well, I want quick sync frame buffer to be copied into the GPU memory, so output will be at the GPU while the quick sync does the transcoding and produces a video output to be displayed at the monitor. Put it simply:
The best approach is to access quicksync just like nVidia physX cards, the quicksync EUs transcodes the video(just like PhysX card processes the Physics calculation), but video is outputted  to the monitor via the main gpu output.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: AMD HD 6950 and 6970 released*



tkin said:


> I don't think so, the upcoming Z68 is like H67 with OC support(or P67 with onboard GPU Support), also it probably has external clock generator(still a rumor though).
> 
> Well, I want quick sync frame buffer to be copied into the GPU memory, so output will be at the GPU while the quick sync does the transcoding and produces a video output to be displayed at the monitor. Put it simply:
> The best approach is to access quicksync just like nVidia physX cards, the quicksync EUs transcodes the video(just like PhysX card processes the Physics calculation), but video is outputted  to the monitor via the main gpu output.



Well if quicksync gains poularity owing to the performance and quality it delivers, intel might just release a workaround the reverse way of what its currently giving.

Users might not mind a slight performance drop during quicksync transcode i.e when qs framebuffer is copied to discrete gpu framebuffer and monitor still plugged to discrete gpu.

We can't count out the possibility completely though now. Can we?


----------



## tkin (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: AMD HD 6950 and 6970 released*



vickybat said:


> Well if quicksync gains poularity owing to the performance and quality it delivers, intel might just release a workaround the reverse way of what its currently giving.
> 
> Users might not mind a slight performance drop during quicksync transcode i.e when qs framebuffer is copied to discrete gpu framebuffer and monitor still plugged to discrete gpu.
> 
> We can't count out the possibility completely though now. Can we?


Intel is crap at making softwares, maybe 3rd part implementations like what lucid is doing, if intel enables this in hardware in ivy bridge then it'll be a killer, but for now, its no good.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2011)

Lets wait and watch this space & how well it proceeds. Maybe socket 2011 has an answer or we may get one before that.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 17, 2011)

xbits have posted bulldozer being better than core i7 950 family.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2011)

Thats obvious. Bulldozer has to beat nehalems at all cost if it has any chance against sandybridge processors and socket 2011.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 17, 2011)

Any update on i5-2500 or i5-2500k?
Am tired of waiting.

Btw delta mailed me 2 ask if i was interested in prebooking of i7-2600k, which they will be bringing in next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 17, 2011)

He mailed me too "i7 2600k, very limited stocks expected in 3 weeks."


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm just wondering why are not they interested in importing 2500k cpu ? It's just the perfect VFM OCers cpu.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't know, but i feel they dont have much contact or something, as many big biggies internationaly are frequently running out of stock.
Anyway, am feeling like i should buy 2400 n forget 2500.


----------



## asingh (Jan 18, 2011)

This and this would make it interesting for AMD.


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2011)

dang DRM!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 18, 2011)

one more reason to buy AMD in that case.
There are conflicting reports though...(edit: all right that is Intel describing DRM and yet not calling it DRM).

*www.pulado.com/game-play/Action-free-games/gmwwh/Sandy-Bridge-DRM-Attack.html


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2011)

i5 2500k @ 4.8ghz - ASUS P8P67 and P8P67 Deluxe Intel Sandy Bridge Motherboard Review - Overclocking the ASUS P8P67 Motherboard - Legit Reviews


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2011)

^^holy moly , now thats an overclocking result. The boards are really great and highly recommended for k processors. The asus auto tune is a wonderful feature. One click on the efi bios increases the multiplier significantly.

Well done ASUS.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 18, 2011)

What is this about: ASUS Commercial Products | P8H67-M PRO/CSM MOTHERBOARD
Why only that board?


----------



## adityamgk (Jan 18, 2011)

Asus launch 12 sandy bridge p67 and h67 based boards today in india. These are the boards and the prices:

ASUS P8P67 And P8H67 Series Motherboards Come To India

Asus Launches P8P67 and P8H67 Motherboards > Motherboards > Techtree.com


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2011)

ORIGIN PC Overclocks New Core i7 to 5.0 GHz

( and they are saying it's well over 5 Ghz !!! )


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 20, 2011)

Friends, I have been searching for sandybridge in Kolkata for the last few days...

Finally,had a talk with Mr. Pradeep of MD Computers. He,an intel kolkata guy(arindam,or arijit,i dnt remember) and myself had a conference call with result that I came to knw that only i5 2300 and i7 2600 are coming to Kolkata next wk. He can arrange for i5 2500K n i7 2600K back to back(on order). Prices will be notified in the next week.

Pradeep also said that MD have good relations with SMC Delhi(an SMC store is coming up in Kolkata soon,he said  ), Prime ABGB and Delta Chennai . He can arrange to have the products sent to Kolkata with local warranty  .

And this is Vedant's reply to SB query: "U saw it in net? Will take at least 6mths to arrive. Newest is i5 650 n i7 870!!!!" 

Wat say?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 24, 2011)

Great news for new S.B buyers, the 2600K is available in SMC,
Intel Core i7 2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz
It just came a bit lower than I thought.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 25, 2011)

I was browsing through some forums & found lotsa threads saying that Intel recommended RAM voltage for SB is 1.5v & it's risky to go above that! That got me concerned coz I already bought 16GB XMS3 which runs at 1.65v! 
So guys, what should I do? should I downvolt it to 1.5v just to be safer? or do I let my mobo take care of it by setting it to Auto?


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2011)

Vishw said:


> I was browsing through some forums & found lotsa threads saying that Intel recommended RAM voltage for SB is 1.5 & it's risky to go above that! That got me concerned coz I already bought 16GB XMS3 which runs at 1.65! So guys, what should I do? should I downvolt it to 1.5v just to be safer? or do I let my mobo take care of it by setting it to Auto?


Try auto, if it crashes then undervolt but you may need to decrease the clockspeed of the rams, go down one level(according to its jedec specs), but its always not safe to undervolt any component below its recommended voltage.
If all fails sell the ram at ebay or something and get certified rams, ddr3 is dirt cheap these days.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Try auto, if it crashes then undervolt but you may need to decrease the clockspeed of the rams, go down one level(according to its jedec specs), but its always not safe to undervolt any component below its recommended voltage.
> If all fails sell the ram at ebay or something and get certified rams, ddr3 is dirt cheap these days.


Hmm.. I haven't done that before.. sounds risky! But my mobo has MemOK button.. hope that'll come handy!
BTW, specs page at Corsair.com says "Tested Voltage 1.65v & SPD Voltage 1.5". What does that mean? What's SPD Voltage?


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Hmm.. I haven't done that before.. sounds risky! But my mobo has MemOK button.. hope that'll come handy!
> BTW, specs page at Corsair.com says "Tested Voltage 1.65v & SPD Voltage 1.5". What does that mean? What's SPD Voltage?


The info. in the SPD is the default timings for the individual RAM. DDR3 industry default voltage is 1.5 V. Increased RAM voltage is often required to run the RAM stable at a higher frequency. You can try 1.5 V and see if your PC is stable but more than likely to run higher RAM frequencies you will need to increase the RAM voltage to match the label on your RAM as that's how it was tested and speed graded.

So basically, put the ram in, run it, if it crashes then change the voltage to 1.65v and try to run it again, if it becomes stable then run it like that, I've known a lot of users running ddr3 rams at 1.65v without any issues, most asus and gigabyte mobos can run this, intel mobos are not so good with high voltages.

More clockspeed=More voltage.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks! Hopefully I'll get my mobo delivered by tomorrow, will try it out then.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2011)

Core i7 2600k is available at smc @ 16.9k

here's the OG post by Jas :



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *AT LAST, GUYS, AT LAST *
> 
> *Intel Core i7 2600K @ 16.9k
> Asus P8P67 PRO @ 13k*
> ...



^^ That mobo can be purcahsed at 12k though and Asus has two more P67 mobos ie P8P67 @ 10.5k and P8P67 Deluxe @ 15k.

So how many of you are going to grab this or you guys will wait for Z68 to use the every features offered by this wonderful cpu.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2011)

topgear said:


> Core i7 2600k is available at smc @ 16.9k
> 
> here's the OG post by Jas :
> 
> ...


Z68 FTW!! P67 is so damn stupid.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 26, 2011)

> So how many of you are going to grab this or you guys will wait for Z68 to use the every features offered by this wonderful cpu.





> Z68 FTW!! P67 is so damn stupid.


Z68 = P67 + IGP or H67 + OC
And SSD Caching.

Anything else that makes it worth, because its kinda useless for someone that is getting a GPU??


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Z68 = P67 + IGP or H67 + OC
> And SSD Caching.
> 
> Anything else that makes it worth, because its kinda useless for someone that is getting a GPU??



You won't be able to use Intel Quick sync with P67 and H67 won't let you OC even if you have a "K" series cpu - Z68 brings both to you ie OC + Intel Quick Sync

Intel Quick sync offers the best video quality and speed in video transcoding :

The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

So Z68 is really going to be just great to harness every features offered by K series SB cpus.


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Z68 = P67 + IGP or H67 + OC
> And SSD Caching.
> 
> Anything else that makes it worth, because its kinda useless for someone that is getting a GPU??


Heres the deal, if you get P67 you can't use your onboard gpu(what happens if your discrete gpu ever needs a rma?), but with P67 if you get k series cpu then it will have better onboard gpu.

H67 will no allow you to overclock, so hence you'll get only non k series cpu with inferior onboard gpu.

Z68 will allow you to get k series(OC)+onboard gpu, i.e you can have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Cool Comps (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandy Bridge is now available in kolkata at an amazing price of just Rs. 9300 .
I am so very happy.........
Finally SANDY BRIDGE    i5 2500K


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> Sandy Bridge is now available in kolkata at an amazing price of just Rs. 9300 .
> I am so very happy.........
> Finally SANDY BRIDGE    i5 2500K



Gr8 news!

9300 bucks? Which proccy are u referring to? i5 2300 or i5 2400? IMO i5 2500K shud be costlier.... Any news of i7 2600K?

Also have a look here guys! i5 2500K!!


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 29, 2011)

^^^^
Damn!!!
I5 2500K at 11.25K!!!
that's amazing!!


----------



## Bulldozer929 (Jan 29, 2011)

some more deals.
[GO] Intel 2500k + GA OR Asus Mobo Combo @ SMC--Buy Now !!
[GO] Corsair Value Select 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 1333MHz Desktop Memory @ 999 Shipped

at last gigabyte p67 is here!!


----------



## Cool Comps (Jan 29, 2011)

i5 2500k is for Rs 9300 in kolkata
i7 2600k is around 5k more
-> Rs 14300


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool Comps said:


> i5 2500k is for Rs 9300 in kolkata
> i7 2600k is around 5k more
> -> Rs 14300



Are you absolutely sure that u are not talking abt the multiplier locked i5 2500 and i7 2600 here?
See the SMC pricing aabove...

If the unlocked K skus cost like this,then hell yeah....dats a sweet deal.

And yes,where did u get the deal? I mean the seller!
Any motherboard pricing? P67,asus,msi?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 29, 2011)

2600K is 16.9k at SMC.
2600 is 14.9k at SMC.


----------



## Cool Comps (Jan 29, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Are you absolutely sure that u are not talking abt the multiplier locked i5 2500 and i7 2600 here?
> See the SMC pricing aabove...
> 
> If the unlocked K skus cost like this,then hell yeah....dats a sweet deal.
> ...



Well I specifically mentioned i5 2500K 3 times to the shop vendor(MD Computers) and he said Rs.9300 (Not my fault if he still misunderstood the proccy)
Well He said that H67 is available (only Asus and Intel)
He said that he doesnt THINK that P67 is available right now!

also (im sorry if im moving away from the topic) does anyone know where i can sell my old rig.
Here are a few of the necessary details:
P4 2.4 GHz
1 gb ddr ram 
120 gb(40 + 80 gb ) hdd
SONY DVD WRITER
Im in kolkata btw and please let me know the price i may get
Thanks in advance people


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2011)

I think that's a mistake by the sales guy and the price of core i5 2500 is 9.3k.

@ 11.25K the 2500K is  an amazing deal to get a SB cpu but still I feel the need for a Z68 mobo but OCers who don't care about the quick sync should consider getting this gem with a suitable OC friendly P67 mobo.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Hardware spec sheet/price update*

Ishu, I did not understand your statement. How you are gonna use HT? I don't think you can enable or disable them and any multithreaded applications will get a serious performance boost due to HT.
It was even proven while comparing i5 760 with i7 920/930. In all the multi-threaded apps like Video encoding using Handbrake, Video editing using Adobe premier or adobe photo-shop or 3D studio max, all of which are heavily multi-threaded, used to get a serious performance boost in i7 processors because of its simultaneous 8 thread processing capability.
Right now Intel processors are using fastest DDR3 memory controller in desktop market and hence reducing the chance of bottleneck.

And as per my knowledge most of the game developers have confirmed about their multi-core support optimization in the future games. For example Crisis 2 can use 8 cores.

But ya. in Indian market the price difference is very high compared to the International market. But I think within a couple of months it will come down.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Hardware spec sheet/price update*



> Video encoding using Handbrake, Video editing using Adobe premier or adobe photo-shop or 3D studio max


Yeah but how much time I/generic user going to spend on video editing/encoding? Not enough to make it worth.

Now if I put that 5.5k towards a SSD.
HD 6950 instead of HD6870 or GTX 580 instead of GTX 570 etc.

And even if Crysis 2 uses 8 cores, it is going to be limited by most current GPUs.

IMO unless someone is Encoding/Editing a lot/pro stuff, 2500k is a better choice.

BTW price difference is $100 in US.


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2011)

So 2500K is a better choice for gamers who wants a fast cpu and a lot of OC and makes more sense for it's lower price tag.

and 2600K is just great for just anything ie video encoding, gaming and OC though I still don't think it worth the price premium.

BTW, even if future games will be use multi core cpus more efficiently I don't think only HT could give those games some serious performance boost future games will be more gpu hungry for sure.

Other than that Increased physical core count ( within a particular architecture ) always offers much performance boost over HT and HT is more optimized for video transcoding and some specific apps rather than games.

BTW, here's a benchmark about what the performance with HT on and off - it may seem a little bit offtopic but you guys should read these :

Review - Intel Core i5 and Core i7 Lynnfield review | bit-tech.net

*ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/archspeed-2009-4-p1.html
*ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/archspeed-2009-4-p2.html

so the conclusion is that physical core count is more important than HT and offers a huge performance boost.


----------



## Cool Comps (Jan 31, 2011)

could some one confirm whether the price is actually rs 9300


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 31, 2011)

@ Cool Comps
Look at post # 131


----------



## Cool Comps (Jan 31, 2011)

@ Ishu 
No topgear was just guessing
btw guess what ......
I just called them again and they said that it is for that price 
and what do yall say about this config at rs 50k(49.5)(including vat) and do these shops give discounts at a purchase of 50k
what is the avg discount
Config:
Core i5 2500k
DH67BL MB
4 gb corsair ddr3(2*2gb)
1 tb seagate
cooler master elite 430
corsair vx 550
mSi gtx 460 cyclone
LG DVD Writer
BenQ /Dell 22" Full HD LCD

ALso is the price gr8 avg or over the top.
I feel its pretty good the price.
Also where can I sell  my current PC


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 31, 2011)

The price is normal. But I think you should get P67 instead of H67.

You can sell your PC in the Bazaar Forum.


----------



## Cool Comps (Jan 31, 2011)

could you post a link to the forum 
and i don't want P67 as i feel that I wont be needing it


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 31, 2011)

Bazaar - Digit Technology Discussion Forum

You won't OC?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 31, 2011)

Intel hit with chipset design flaw in Sandy Bridge rollout | ZDNet


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 31, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Intel hit with chipset design flaw in Sandy Bridge rollout | ZDNet



Owwww no..there goes my upgrade


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 31, 2011)

Sandy Bridge "Cougar Point" chipset has design flaw, recalls imminent :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## rahul18348 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just read this article on intel's site
Intel Identifies Chipset Design Error, Implementing Solution

I guess i'll postpone my purchase for a while until bulldozer comes out


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Intel hit with chipset design flaw in Sandy Bridge rollout | ZDNet



TFS.

more details :

*www.anandtech.com/show/4143/the-source-of-intels-cougar-point-sata-bug



mukherjee said:


> Owwww no..there goes my upgrade



Better wait for Z68 !


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 1, 2011)

isn't the design error prevalent only in 2nd gen *Intel Mobility* Core i5 and i7 processors?
Desktop segment hasn't been hit yet right?


----------



## paroh (Feb 1, 2011)

Is every motherboard manufacture use intel chipset like asus , msi or this is only the intel motherboard and is the sandy bridge processor are free from any flaw?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes everyone uses intel chipset (for intel processors). And no SB CPU are fine.


----------



## rockfella (Feb 1, 2011)

Ah comeone i need a cpu for 3 k mobo for 2.5k for my next set-up


----------



## paroh (Feb 1, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yes everyone uses intel chipset (for intel processors). And no SB CPU are fine.



So that means asus, msi and all other motherboard manufacture are effected by it


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2011)

^^yes, you got that right. The pch will get a revision in newer boards and intel will call up all existing ones for chipset replacement.


----------



## Cool Comps (Feb 1, 2011)

So the proccys are fine and only the motherboards have to be replaced.
BTW when do you think the new Motherboards will be available in india.
And what will the name be
(ie how will we make out whether the chipsets are the revised ones or original ones)


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 1, 2011)

Went to MD Comp today. Had a talk with Mr.Pradeep and the Intel Kolkata guy,Arif. He confirmed that all P/H 67 sales have been stopped and not to buy till new stocks come. That will be in late March or April. Maybe the new PCH will be known as Revision B !!!! 
So Z68 and Bulldozer are better bets now. Pray they arrive soon.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2011)

^^ Bulldozer is stil a long way. Maybe Q3 or Q4 2011.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 1, 2011)

So there is no immediate danger with using Sata II ports, right?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

^
Just use Port 0 and Port 1 (They are SATA3 AFAIK).


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 1, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^yes, you got that right. The pch will get a revision in newer boards and intel will call up all existing ones for chipset replacement.




This is a massive recall excercise by INTEL will cost INTEL billions of dollars. This is similar to a recent recall by TOYOTA for its cars which costed them billion + billions of dollars.



Vishw said:


> So there is no immediate danger with using Sata II ports, right?



YES, but they will run slow.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

> YES, but they will run slow.


They won't run slow, they'll slow down over time (like in 3yrs). Not much difference. 
I'm not sure if the device will slow down or the port.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> ^
> Just use Port 0 and Port 1 (They are SATA3 AFAIK).


Only two? Man, I've 4 SATA & 2 IDE HDDs & one DVD RW.. how am I gonna connect all those?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

^
By buying a Z68. 

EDIT: You can go for a PCI board with SATA ports. Will that work? Or just wait for 2 months.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 2, 2011)

^
Dude, I already have P8H67-M EVO!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 2, 2011)

^^Contact your distributor. Rashi perhaps for Asus. Talk to them about replacing the board and what orders they have regarding p67 and h67 boards.Maybe they will give you a revision B board when it arrives.


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> This is a massive recall excercise by INTEL will cost INTEL billions of dollars. This is similar to a recent recall by TOYOTA for its cars which costed them billion + billions of dollars.


Estimated loss for Intel is $1b. Nothing more than that.


----------



## S_V (Feb 2, 2011)

@Vishw

PCI with sata ports is very weak in performance, it's not your permanent solution and also you did not pay for this tensions looking for alternatives.. You better deal with ASUS to replace when new Revision arrives say like April ending or June 1st week in India.... Unless INTEL do any Miracles.. Just reserve your position in ASUS service by Complaining now itself.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2011)

hows that rig going vishw? hows i7 2600 performance? must be blazing fast in rendering i suppose.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 2, 2011)

No point in returning the board now as you have the processor (unless a dealer takes the processor+ mobo combo back) and newer Revs will not be sent out until april. I would suggest you to hold till april or until the time the corrected versions have come out. Shouldn't be a problem till then, but the replacement will be done with the newer rev once its available- irrespective of the brands.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hows that rig going vishw? hows i7 2600 performance? must be blazing fast in rendering i suppose.


I haven't completed it yet, Jas!  Started on Sunday, finished with mobo, proccy, odd & hdd & but then I came down with chicken pox the next day! It's been 5 days & I'm looking like a monster from Ramsey Bros films with all those blisters all over my face & body!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 4, 2011)

hope you get well soon buddy.


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 4, 2011)

Vishw said:


> I haven't completed it yet, Jas!  Started on Sunday, finished with mobo, proccy, odd & hdd & but then I came down with chicken pox the next day! It's been 5 days & I'm looking like a monster from Ramsey Bros films with all those blisters all over my face & body!



Isshhhh...too bad.
I had chicken pox when i was 6months old 
Dont have any memories tho 

Well,my 2bits for u..

*U shud *keep from itching those blisters*(or they will leave scars,ugly ones).
*Drinks *lots of water*.
*Have some *crushed neem and tulsi leaves twice a day*(boosts immunity)
**Acyclovir* is useful(but doesnt decrease the duration of illness) 500-800mg**4times* a day
**Paracetamol* 500/650 *thrice* daily to check fever
*Till *after 6days the last time u have fever*,u *can spread* this disease.So keep *away from susceptible people*.

Hope it helped.

Wishing u a speedy and uneventful recovery bro.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2011)

@ *vishw*

Buddy do follow what mukherjee says for a speedy recovery. No need to have any medicine but paracetamol to check fever. My suggestion is to make a bed of neem leaves and sleep on it and cover your buddy with neem leaves.

Like mukherjee suggested, consuming them with tulsi is also very good.

And don't ever itch the black scabies which will itch terribly when they dry up after 6 days. Neem leaves bed will come handy here.

Recover soon buddy and please do post.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks so much guys! Really appreciate all the tips I can get! It's such a nasty disease! I'm a prisoner in my own room 'coz of it! 
Good for you mukharjee, 'coz I read that it's more severe in adults than in children. Doc has prescribed me few pills & tablets & a soothing lotion.. plus I'm drinking lots of "nariyal pani".. It's keeping me cool & refreshed plus itching is very much in check. Hopefully I'll be normal again in a week or so!


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 5, 2011)

^^^^^^Its just temporary solution for p67/h67 chipset.
As the time goes by the sata ships performance diminishes with time and at the later stage it just goes dead.
if u are already having p67 and h67 chipset u can do following to save some time on the motherboard till the replacements arrive....as the replacements will not come untill april~may (2~3 months).
u can do following things to prevent save sata burnups:
1. CONNECT UR MOSTLY USED DEVICES SUCH AS HARD DRIVE TO SATA 6GBPS PORTS AS THERE IS NO PROBLEM WITH THEM.
2.CONNECT UR MOSTLY USED DEVICES SUCH AS HARD DRIVE TO THIRD PARTY SATA 3GBPS PORTS AS THEY ARE THIRD PARTY CHIPSET.(although some motherboard dont have third party sata chipset.)
3.CONNECT UR RARELY USED DEVICES SUCH AS DVD-DRIVE TO SATA 3GBPS PORTS AS IT WILL NOT CREATE A PROBLEM AS THEY ARE RARELY USED AS COMPARED TO HARD DRIVES.IF U USE FREQUENTLY THEN CONNECT IT TO ABOVE MENTIONED PORTS IN 1. & 2.
(DO STRICLY REFER TO MOTHERBOARDS USER MANUAL BEFORE APPLYING CHANGES)
(And sorry for my bold letters,its essential for some people to understand whats written and keep that in mind when doing the changes)
This is just the remedy if u have already purchased the p67 or h67 chipset,if u have not purchased and plan to do so my opinion is to wait till the issue gets sorted out. 
Thank You.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> ^^^^^^Its just temporary solution for p67/h67 chipset.
> As the time goes by the sata ships performance diminishes with time and at the later stage it just goes dead.
> if u are already having p67 and h67 chipset u can do following to save some time on the motherboard till the replacements arrive....as the replacements will not come untill april~may (2~3 months).
> u can do following things to prevent save sata burnups:
> ...


Nice post, but please, STOP USING ALL CAPS, it's harder to read that way.


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks buddy...i already said sorry about all cap notes in the post itself,
i hope this post proves useful to the problem sandy bridge users are facing.


----------



## srch07 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh come on, forget these things.
Either way if you are using H67 chipset like me, than you will be throwing your board for sli/crossfire configuration in 2-3 years.

Further more, 10-15% SATA speed loss won't be like lightening strike for you. Just pull these things out of your head guys


----------



## aby geek (Feb 7, 2011)

dont buy asus they arent racalling.


----------



## adityamgk (Feb 7, 2011)

*sandy bridge re launch of fixed motherboards?*

when will intel re luanch all the fixed p67 chipsets? and when will asus launch the fixed motherboards? any idea?


----------



## The_Man (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: sandy bridge re launch of fixed motherboards?*

Don't expect the fixed ones before April(in India).By the way if you have only two sata devices, go and buy the existing boards.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2011)

aby geek said:


> dont buy asus they arent racalling.


Its not asus's fault, I can bet its Rashi upto its sneak tactics again, bunch of @$$&^%$ , don't trust any companies(not even msi, gigabyte etc) as recalling is done by the distros in India and I doubt any distro in India will undertake this huge task, don't take chances, when buying the mobos check the mfg date, better to buy mobos with mfg date set at march or later, or better just buy z68 when it comes.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 7, 2011)

I too have this doubt.How am I gonna identify the fixed mobos?


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2011)

The_Man said:


> I too have this doubt.How am I gonna identify the fixed mobos?


Wait one month, then buy boards manufactured during march or later.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 7, 2011)

But I have a problem.I will be selling my current PC on the day after tomorrow. It's a good deal and I don't think I will get anything like that again.I have only 2 SATA devices:a HDD and an optical drive.So I think I should go for the cheapest SB mobo now(something like the Intel H67BL)and then upgrade to a bug fixed P67 later when I buy a graphics card.

I cant wait for another 2 months.What do ya kids think?


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2011)

The_Man said:


> But I have a problem.I will be selling my current PC on the day after tomorrow. It's a good deal and I don't think I will get anything like that again.I have only 2 SATA devices:a HDD and an optical drive.So I think I should go for the cheapest SB mobo now(something like the Intel H67BL)and then upgrade to a bug fixed P67 later when I buy a graphics card.
> 
> I cant wait for another 2 months.What do ya kids think?


Go ahead and buy but know this, in future you have to rma that board(intel rma takes ages and most times they give back another problematic board), so basically you'll just have to through that away in a few months or so(or wait 3 months then), else you can wait two months.
Your choice pretty much.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 11, 2011)

Asus and Msi announce intel 6 series chipset replacement program.

Check *Here*.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 12, 2011)

hmm i say the man can buy a gigabyte board coz of that awesome exchange program.

or maybe buy amd solution for now or buy a temp second hand lappy.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

Intel set to release socket 2011 cpu's in Q4 2011 as opposed to Q3 2011 earlier. See *this* and *this*.

Intel will also ship revised B3 boards of socket 1155 from next week. Check *this*.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 15, 2011)

so when can we expect to get the revised boards??April??IS there any way some of the boards revised come in march or so????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 15, 2011)

Mid march.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

*@ Ronnie11*

Might be march but definitely in april. You have waited so much. Waiting a bit more will certainly be worthwhile.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 15, 2011)

SMC intl is already taking preorders/orders for the b series h67 mobos coupled with i5 2400 on erodov


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2011)

^^ Any news on the Z68 mobos ?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 2, 2011)

Just for the record....Z68 mobos will allow us to switch between the onboard and addon gfx cards so that we can switch to onboard gfx for encoding and addon gfx for gaming....right??


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Just for the record....Z68 mobos will allow us to switch between the onboard and addon gfx cards so that we can switch to onboard gfx for encoding and addon gfx for gaming....right??


No, it copies the framebuffer(memory contents) from the external gpu to the inbuilt one via pcie bus, so its not same as switchable and high end gps will suffer from this setup.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 3, 2011)

but then earlier when it was announced it said that you can switch between the gfx cards...so that you can use the full encoding capability of the onboard proccy even if you have an onboard gfx.... i mean this is one of the advantage it stated over the current P67 mobos....


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2011)

abhidev said:


> but then earlier when it was announced it said that you can switch between the gfx cards...so that you can use the full encoding capability of the onboard proccy even if you have an onboard gfx.... i mean this is one of the advantage it stated over the current P67 mobos....


According to the latest reports lucid is developing a software technology for this, it will not be truly switchable like nVidia optimus, it will copy the framebuffer, I've written a long post before explaining this, look into my post list if you want to understand it better.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 3, 2011)

Site is updated with the new B3 revision. *Click!*

Regarding drivers for Intel HD graphics, which drivers are preferred? The mobo manufacturer's or Intel's?
Drivers on Asus site are more than 3 months old & Intel's one month, so should I install the latest Intel ones or just stick with the Asus ones?


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Site is updated with the new B3 revision. *Click!*
> 
> Regarding drivers for Intel HD graphics, which drivers are preferred? The mobo manufacturer's or Intel's?
> Drivers on Asus site are more than 3 months old & Intel's one month, so should I install the latest Intel ones or just stick with the Asus ones?


Intel, always, asus implements the chipset in its basic form, no mods there, like how xfx makes gpus, use the latest drivers.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 7, 2011)

For those who are interested, LucidLogix has released a demo of their GPU virtualization software for SandyBridge.

[url=*www.lucidlogix.com/]Lucidlogix with the multi-GPU solution[/URL]

FWIW the demo only works with H67 boards.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 13, 2011)

guys take a look at these benches and compare 2500k and 1100T in heavily threaded apps and give your views.

guru3d images cant be copied. so see the links - 
Core i5 2500K and Core i7 2600K review
Core i5 2500K and Core i7 2600K review
Core i5 2500K and Core i7 2600K review


----------



## aby geek (Mar 13, 2011)

umm heard something about adobe cs5 biased towards intel processors could someone help out in uncovering the truth.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2011)

lets have a look..
will comment after a while

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

different sites
different results almost


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 13, 2011)

afaik phenom II X6 1100t is available for 11k and that i7-2600k available for 17k but p2 is not too far behind. its surely worth considering if spending 5k extra isnt possible. but intel has outperformed amd in every test. maybe BD will bring back amd in the game.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 13, 2011)

^^i am comparing 2500k and phenom 1100 on cost to cost bases. 2600 is definetely better.

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------

Intel Z68 Express Chipset Preview: SSD Caching And Quick Sync : Z68 Express Makes Its Debut


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys take a look at these benches and compare 2500k and 1100T in heavily threaded apps and give your views.
> 
> *imageupload.org/?di=10129998544116
> *imageupload.org/?di=412999854427
> ...



About Guru3D images...they are actually flash content and so can't be copied. 

And i see that the 1090T and 1100T are quite the performers...seems to better the i5-2500k on all of the benches except the DhryStone Test.
Expectedly, the i7 is better than the i5.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 13, 2011)

The above tests are based on pure synthetics and are rather old tests. Its giving the age old results. Amd cpu's were always good in wheatstone and cinebench. But sandy is turning things around a bit. Amd's are really good in crunching floating point performance.
Wheatstone does that and dhrystone on the other hand combines integer and floating point operations. Intels are strong here.

Talk about video encoding, handbrake does not support the new AVX instruction set which the newer sandybridge cpu's support. They will be much faster when encoding apps support avx. Bulldozer will also support AVX.

So from overall performance point of view, both the 2500k and 2600k are better than amd 1090t and 1100t. They will be much better once the newer instruction sets come into play.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 13, 2011)

^u are wrong to say amd always better. 980x and 2600k are ahead of 1100t. But 2500k is behind.
Moreover those tests whatever they may be, still show cpu performance which is what i am concerned of.
They are threaded unbiased tests. and Guru3d is not mad to include them!

And i posted 12 images from anand and toms. All vanished!
They were 7zip, 3dmax, handbrake, visual studio etc.
I will post them tomorrow.

Moreover am3 will support bulldozer hopefully.


----------



## tkin (Mar 13, 2011)

vickybat said:


> The above tests are based on pure synthetics and are rather old tests. Its giving the age old results. Amd cpu's were always good in wheatstone and cinebench. But sandy is turning things around a bit. Amd's are really good in crunching floating point performance.
> Wheatstone does that and dhrystone on the other hand combines integer and floating point operations. Intels are strong here.
> 
> Talk about video encoding, handbrake does not support the new AVX instruction set which the newer sandybridge cpu's support. They will be much faster when encoding apps support avx. Bulldozer will also support AVX.
> ...


Handbrake is dead, try mediacoder or xilisoft.

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------

PS: Intel's AVX throughput is two times more as compared to AMDs(Bulldozer).


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 14, 2011)

i5 2500k and phenom 1100 are closely matched. I do not think a normal user or even a performance oriented user will find a huge difference of microseconds very important.
From the price point of view, I can give you 2 cases.
1. You are impatient(for Bulldozer) but want a top end enthusiast proccy(not so future-proof), go for phenom 1100.
2. You are on string shoe budget(say 60,000 at the least), yet want a decent performance(and also a bit future proof technology), go for i5 2500k.

As for Z68 chipset, it does not make a difference to people do not mind spending a few milliseconds in waiting for an application to load. And I do not think gamers will want to utilize both the onboard GPU as well as dedicated GPU. Think about it, gamers invest in a dedicated GPU for a reason, why would they want to use something that they originally did not want to use?
Although it is unfair for people who want to use onboard GPU as well as dedicated GPU to select between H67 or P67(as of now), I do not feel it has a huge difference. But it does add a glamour quotient to Intel, as they can show off the number of diverse chipsets they have got.


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> i5 2500k and phenom 1100 are closely matched. I do not think a normal user or even a performance oriented user will find a huge difference of microseconds very important.
> From the price point of view, I can give you 2 cases.
> 1. You are impatient(for Bulldozer) but want a top end enthusiast proccy(not so future-proof), go for phenom 1100.
> 2. You are on string shoe budget(say 60,000 at the least), yet want a decent performance(and also a bit future proof technology), go for i5 2500k.
> ...


Onboard GPU consume less power than dedicated, not to mention intels is faster than any dedicated gpu ever.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 14, 2011)

lordirecto said:
			
		

> From the price point of view, I can give you 2 cases.
> 1. You are impatient(for Bulldozer) but want a top end enthusiast proccy(not so future-proof), go for phenom 1100.
> 2. You are on string shoe budget(say 60,000 at the least), yet want a decent performance(and also a bit future proof technology), go for i5 2500k.



1100T + 880GMA
12k + 4k = 16k

2500k + P67
11k + 8k = 19k

IMO 2500k is best in all cases unless its over your budget or you need HT of 2600k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2011)

here are those images that vanished from my last post!!



*www.freeuploadimages.org/images/1qu289n52p9pqsvjrfnh.png
*www.freeuploadimages.org/images/4cvckidndueeyae0unf.png
*www.freeuploadimages.org/images/xfaj0id9ytjf7ap3obeg.png
*www.freeuploadimages.org/images/ibd8k37wilqtbh8o6dt.png
*www.freeuploadimages.org/images/c9hqicrcwb76yyfa2d.png
*www.freeuploadimages.org/images/2bb7ve8wz9s418e43k.png
*www.freeuploadimages.org/images/hbjfjd8vlze20q1ubs.png
*www.freeuploadimages.org/images/5de83aao2n5onz1jket3.png
*www.freeuploadimages.org/images/zxsoq9ebppfus27h7nw.png
*www.freeuploadimages.org/images/k5zv2xce4k8xji0okcb.png
*www.freeuploadimages.org/images/48flsf4ct3txgtdbb5n4.png
*www.freeuploadimages.org/images/cuhzbeiadwfost7swob.png




Core i5 2500K and Core i7 2600K review
Core i5 2500K and Core i7 2600K review
Core i5 2500K and Core i7 2600K review


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2011)

for games there's no alternative of SB 2500K and a hefty amount of OC with a beefy cooler and it consumes a lot less power compared to the performance it offers & how many games really care about encoding videos anyway !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> for games there's no alternative of SB 2500K and a hefty amount of OC with a beefy cooler and it consumes a lot less power compared to the performance it offers & how many games really care about encoding videos anyway !



yup gamers will  prefer a 2500k.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 14, 2011)

but 2500k is slower than 950 so blooomers should get 960 instead of that.


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2011)

well, I'd still prefer to suggest Sandy Bridge alternatives over 1100T because AMD has not yet made *clear* whether Bulldozer processors will work in AM3 socket or not.  Whereas LGA 1155 will be be supported by Intel for the time being.


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2011)

aby geek said:


> but 2500k is slower than 950 so blooomers should get 960 instead of that.


X58 does not have a promising future, intel will turn this into a super enthusiast platform(ie 980x and the likes), 2500k has a better future, not to mention  Ivy Bridge support later, also Ivy boards have better features(UEFI Bios, USB 3.0) at a much lower price, also H67/P67 is less twitchy about high voltage memories.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 14, 2011)

look at the ranks of proccys here: PassMark - CPU Benchmarks - List of Benchmarked CPUs   it lists phenom II X6 1100 to be 37 and i5-2500k to be 26 while p2 beats i5-2400.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 14, 2011)

You people are overlooking AMD fanboys, who will buy 1100 even if it is not on par with SB.

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




tkin said:


> 2500k has a better future, not to mention  Ivy Bridge support later, also Ivy boards have better features(UEFI Bios, USB 3.0) at a much lower price, also H67/P67 is less twitchy about high voltage memories.



Dude, wait.. Ivybridge will support 2500k? Or am I missing that Z68 chipset is Ivybridge? Hmmm seems my knowledge is a bit messed up


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ivybridge is coming next year. its 28nm die shrink of sandybridge afaik.

@ico
they will. chances are bulldozer will be compatibnle on am3. otherwise current am3 will be compatible on am3+. one way or other its sure.

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------

@ico
AMD Bulldozer to Overshadow Existing Phenoms in June > News on CPUs PCs & Laptops > Tech2.com India

amd never dissapoints


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> You people are overlooking AMD fanboys, who will buy 1100 even if it is not on par with SB.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Intel's current chipsets(H67/P67) will support Ivy Bridge(which is a processor) with a bios upgrade, i.e it will remain socket compatibility(same socket, 1155). If you buy sandy bridge now you can later get Ivy bridge without mobo upgrade as ivy bridge will run on socket 1155.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

tkin said:


> Intel's current chipsets(H67/P67) will support Ivy Bridge(which is a processor) with a bios upgrade, i.e it will remain socket compatibility(same socket, 1155). If you buy sandy bridge now you can later get Ivy bridge without mobo upgrade as ivy bridge will run on socket 1155.



Oh... .So I can buy a better proccy with the same mobo?? That will be awesome


----------



## tkin (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, that's the point, better, faster, cheaper, cooler(28nm) proccy in same mobo.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2011)

But here it reads 22nm.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^*ivybridge is coming next year. its 28nm die shrink of sandybridge afaik.*
> 
> @ico
> they will. chances are bulldozer will be compatibnle on am3. otherwise current am3 will be compatible on am3+. one way or other its sure.
> ...



I thought it was 22nm 

ivy has two possibilities :

1. It will remain compatible with LGA 1155
or
2. Intel will release a entirely new chipset ( x78 anyone  ? ) and socket based on socket 2011

now acc to this  Intel has completed designing Ivy Bridge processors and is planning to showcase them during Computex Taiwan 2011 in June - so most of the chances it will use the existing LGA 1155 but you can never be sure what intel has to offer anyway


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @ico
> they will. chances are bulldozer will be compatibnle on am3. otherwise current am3 will be compatible on am3+. one way or other its sure.
> 
> @ico
> ...


No confirmation from AMD yet. 

btw, AM3+ motherboards supporting AM3 processors is confirmed.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 15, 2011)

tkin said:


> Intel's current chipsets(H67/P67) will support Ivy Bridge(which is a processor) with a bios upgrade, i.e it will remain socket compatibility(same socket, 1155). If you buy sandy bridge now you can later get Ivy bridge without mobo upgrade as ivy bridge will run on socket 1155.


Only the quad-cores will be supported by 1155. Maybe hexa-cores without HT.

8 cores and ahead are reserved for 2011.

Thats what I heard.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yup gamers will  prefer a 2500k.





lordirecto said:


> You people are overlooking AMD fanboys, who will buy 1100 even if it is not on par with SB.



obviously games will prefer 2500K..but after a bit of study i don't think there is too much difference in processing power between 1100T and 2500K..for gamers and allrounders 2500k is better..1100T is for enthusiast professionals..with CUDA 1100T performs better..on the other hand 2500K have quicksync which seems promising but i need to digg a bit more to comment on that!!

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------

@Jas, even if AM3+ is not backward compatible none can blame AMD..they are keeping their sockets backward compatible for quite a while..now if they think loosing backward compatibility will help them to win over intel then they should do it!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 15, 2011)

^^agreed. 1100t for professionals etc. and quick sync is fast and does quality transcoding while cuda is crap. even amd APP is much better in transcoding than cuda.

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------

masterkd it will be backward compatible with some features turned off.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> masterkd it will be backward compatible with some features turned off.


No official confirmation or word from AMD.

But we're seeing AM3+ ready motherboards now which support AM3 processors.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_AM3#Socket_AM3.2B


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 15, 2011)

ok ico lets wait.


----------



## tkin (Mar 15, 2011)

masterkd said:


> obviously games will prefer 2500K..but after a bit of study i don't think there is too much difference in processing power between 1100T and 2500K..for gamers and allrounders 2500k is better..1100T is for enthusiast professionals..with CUDA 1100T performs better..on the other hand 2500K have quicksync which seems promising but i need to digg a bit more to comment on that!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------
> 
> @Jas, even if AM3+ is not backward compatible none can blame AMD..they are keeping their sockets backward compatible for quite a while..now if they think loosing backward compatibility will help them to win over intel then they should do it!!


Why 1100t is for enthusiasts? it does not support AVX(incase you are a video editing professional), can't win in memory benchmarks(incase you are a HPC programmer) so what good does it do?? Parallel workloads?? Single core throughput of 1100t is worse than 2500k, so even with 6 cores it can't win, and hence better stick with later one, 1100T is so last gen.

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




topgear said:


> But here it reads 22nm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, 22nm, and Ivy Bridge Quad cores will come to 1155, maybe the hexacores/octacores with ht will get a new chipset but they are meant for enthusiasts(or a rich guy with lot of cash around) and will cost 1000$, anyone that can afford those can get new mobos, we on the other hand do not have to change mobos.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

We need either Intel or AMD to start a processor production plant in India, because computing as of now in India is sky-rocketing(read performance computing). Any news about this?


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ Guys great news 

*Sandy bridge i7 2600k-16.200/-*
Sandy bridge i7 2600-14900/-
*sandy bridge i5 2500k-11250/-*
sandy bridge i5 2500-10250/-
sandy bridge i5 2400-9700/-
sandy bridge i5 2300-9200/-
*sandy bridge i3 2100-6000/-*

Msi P67A-GD55 *(B3)-STEPPING* -9800/-
Intel Orignal Motherboard DH67BL-*B3 STEPPING*  -5600/-

All are available at SMC


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

^ Why are they decreasing the prices of the proccys? I thought all prices will be hiked as Japan has shut down its chip manufacturing companies!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2011)

and i thought the chips were made in UK,Germany,Korea,china.....


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

^ Yes, you are also correct. But Japan(alone) manufactures 40% of world's chips.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> The above tests are based on pure synthetics and are rather old tests. Its giving the age old results. Amd cpu's were always good in wheatstone and cinebench. But sandy is turning things around a bit. Amd's are really good in crunching floating point performance.
> Wheatstone does that and dhrystone on the other hand combines integer and floating point operations. Intels are strong here.
> 
> Talk about video encoding, handbrake does not support the new AVX instruction set which the newer sandybridge cpu's support. They will be much faster when encoding apps support avx. Bulldozer will also support AVX.
> ...




*@ tkin*

Buddy, if you read my above post, you will come to know that i posted exactly the same thing you wanted to say.Thanks for the hpc part buddy and that clearly explains terraflop computing(clearly in the enthusiast level).

But i guess they fell on deaf ears. People tend to blindly follow benchmarks here without drawing conclusions. For eg- "1100t better in cinebench so its good" and so on. 

This is very very wrong imo. I am not pointing anybody but this tends to be a trend in this forum.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> ^ Yes, you are also correct. But Japan(alone) manufactures 40% of world's chips.



What? Potato chips. lolz

Anyway, woah! The prices are so great. Looks good for an upgrade.


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

Honestly, why would one go for an AM3 processor at the moment? No confirmation from AMD regarding whether AM3+ processors will work AM3 motherboards or not.

Sandy Bridge is the thing to go for till Bulldozer comes out.


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2011)

Most of the chances AM3+ cpus will support AM3 mobos



> However, far more interesting is that an MSI official has said, during the presentation, that by pairing together a Bulldozer processor with an 800-series motherboard users won't have to give up on any of the processor's newly introduced features.
> 
> Besides MSI, ASRock has also showcased two AM3+ board models that are based on 800-series AMD chipsets. These were called 890FX Deluxe5 and 890GX Extreme4 R2.0 and used the same black CPU socket design as MSI.



MSI and ASRock Present AM3 Bulldozer Motherboards Powered by AMD 800-series Chipsets - Softpedia

Indeed SB is the winner till bulldozer comes out but once it hit the market it will make some serious competiotion which will result in price reduction of some SB cpus


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ yup, I had myself posted that in the other thread.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 23, 2011)

one silly question.... what is b3 stepping?? can i get more info about it??


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 23, 2011)

^ Try to use google for this question.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> one silly question.... what is b3 stepping?? can i get more info about it??



Intel 6-series chipset ( read P67 and H67 ) with B stepping has some hardware issue which will ultimately result in failure of the 3Gbps ports.

So intel recalled all the mobos ( mobo manufacturers did the same as well ) and fixed the problem and released mobos with new chipset stepping known as *B3* stepping which is free from cougar point bug and guranteed to work flawlessly


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 24, 2011)

topgear said:


> Intel 6-series chipset ( read P67 and H67 ) with B stepping has some hardware issue which will ultimately result in failure of the 3Gbps ports.
> 
> So intel recalled all the mobos ( mobo manufacturers did the same as well ) and fixed the problem and released mobos with new chipset stepping known as *B3* stepping which is free from cougar point bug and guranteed to work flawlessly



thanx dude..so all latest released and which are going to be released in future based on 6-series chipset are bug free and that is B3 stepping board...right? and what about existing mobos which had bought by users before recognizing the bug by intel? has intel released any patch or bios update for them??


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 24, 2011)

No, the old ones will just be exchanged for the new B3 mobos.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> thanx dude..so all latest released and which are going to be released in future based on 6-series chipset are bug free and that is B3 stepping board...right? and what about existing mobos which had bought by users before recognizing the bug by intel? has intel released any patch or bios update for them??



I don't know if all the sellers have exchanged their existing P67/H67 mobos with B3 stepping mobos or not - so cances are some sellers have still some old stock whih has cougar point bug.

If you are going to buy a P67/H67 mobo just make sure B3 is printed on the mobos box pack - that's the only way to know if you are getting a B3 mobo before buying.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 27, 2011)

just look at this: Intel Tick-Tock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  I dont know how many of you already knew about the tick-tock process but i didnt know. isn't this a cool piece of info to share? ok! now it lists rockwell micro-architecture due to be launched in 2014. has amd got anything to tackle it? any news or something like that? does anyone has any info about the sockets, the successor would use?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, knew tick-tock before. And the new successor ivybridge will use the same socket as SB i.e 1155, but there may be new 7-chipsets for better performance.


----------



## Joker (Mar 27, 2011)

it will get tackled if bulldozer wins else amd always have fusion. 


Intel couldnt tackle amd from 2000 to 2006. amd couldnt tackle intel from 2006 to now. intel's time is up.


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Joker said:


> it will get tackled if bulldozer wins else amd always have fusion.
> 
> 
> Intel couldnt tackle amd from 2000 to 2006. amd couldnt tackle intel from 2006 to now. intel's time is up.


Fat chance there, intel spends as much in R&D which AMD earns in an year or so, Ivy Bridge will be 20% faster than Sandy due to die shrink, intel already has 22nm production chips(will show Ivy in computex this year), amd is stuck at 45nm, global foundries 32nm will come at 2012/2013, by that time intel will have gone to 16nm or so, BD will be good but I doubt core vs core BD will be faster than sandy, amd will try to go for the win via 8 cores or so but then again intel will just lower prices and make 6 cores processors(core i7 970 etc)


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

Joker said:


> it will get tackled if bulldozer wins else amd always have fusion.
> 
> 
> Intel couldnt tackle amd from 2000 to 2006. amd couldnt tackle intel from 2006 to now. intel's time is up.




Stop being a fanboy. Tkin is right. Do you have any idea about intel's revenue?

Amd is an underdog and we will be delighted if it pulls out a win and repeat the performance of amd64.

But sandy (socket 2011) and ivy will be mighty fast and you have already seen what it can do with its entry level to midrange 1155 cpu's. Bulldozer has to be very very good if it wants to pull of a win. 

LLano is in immense pressure now because sandybridge notebooks with nvidia 5 series gpu's are out at a terrific price of 38k. They will also be paired with amd 6 series gpu's at even lower prices. Fusion is already under pressure.

Check the new lenovo z570.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2011)

*[TechSpot]Intel X79 enthusiast chipset details leaked, scheduled for Q4*



> Chinese site it.com.cn has managed to get their hands on an alleged Intel slide outlining the company's next platform for enthusiasts. According to the roadmap, the successor to the popular X58 platform carries the X79 moniker and will arrive in the final quarter of 2011 -- three years after the former's debut. The upcoming platform will seat four-core and six-core Sandy Bridge-E processors and bring several improvements in connectivity as well as memory bandwidth.



*Source*

*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Intel-s-Upcoming-X79-LGA-2011-Chipset-Gets-Detailed-4.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2011)

china zindabaad


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ hahaha. it was coming. but X79. wheres X68 & X69? skipped like Nvidia?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ hahaha. it was coming. but X79. wheres X68 & X69? skipped like Nvidia?



you mean z68...???
z68 is still there...see the pic..


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats great. Bulldozer beware. 

But i wonder what that H61 chipset is for. Will intel target the low end market by delivering cheap multicore cpu's?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2011)

vickybat said:


> But i wonder what that H61 chipset is for. Will intel target the low end market by delivering cheap multicore cpu's?



Will be launched soon.



> Intel is working on the H61, a new Sandy Bridge chipset that should arrive in Q2 2011, about a month later than the H67 chipset.
> 
> The processors of choice are Sandy Bridge LGA 1155 and they should launch in Q1 2011. The board supports 1x16 PCIe lanes as well as ten USB 2.0 ports. It doesn’t support Intel Rapid Storage technology but comes with Raid 0,1,5 and 10 and Intel Remote PC Assist technology. The total number of SATA 2.0 ports is 4 and this chipset won’t bring SATA 3.0 support. It has six PCIe 2.0 lanes and it doesn’t come with any PCI slots.



----*Fudzilla*


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 31, 2011)

guys, i think if bulldozer performs as expected then Intel will be in danger because who cares about the power consumption,heat and technology that is it 45nm or 16nm.for most of the people the thing they look at is performance and how many people know about these things.that's the reason bcoz of which Intel rules even in low price processors as people prefer Pentium dual core than amd phenom though it gives better performance than pd almost at same price,only thing they look at is Intel logo on it.
   btw i don't think amd will sit calmly until 2014 by releasing bulldozer in 2011.they will surely do something, but still we have to wait and watch what bulldozer can do???


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 31, 2011)

One thing that Intel is not looking at is the price point. Even though the production cost of processors are less, Intel wants to make as much money as possible. This only gives room for AMD to grow and make use of Intel's drawbacks.
If Intel could reduce their money spent of advertisements, they can lower the prices of all proccessors and chipsets to such an extent that AMD will not be able to compete with Intel anymore.
Imagine the sales that Intel can generate by reducing prices in markets like India. People will jump to the next level of computing, enthusiast PCs will become common, main stream PCs will become the default configs for households. 
But I highly doubt such a thing will ever happen, as Intel has always been blind as far as prices are concerned.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 31, 2011)

Intel dominated the world of processor and still doing it.until and unless amd won't give it a strong punch it won't reduce the price.i think if amd wasn't there Intel would have priced pentium dual core and core 2 duo processor to10-12k and atom to 6-8k.they never would have been as creative as today because of lack of competition.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 1, 2011)

onlything against intel would be if bulldozer 8 cores come below 20k pricepoint.


----------



## noob (Apr 1, 2011)

whatever, competition is good for consumers


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 1, 2011)

^ Competition at lower prices are good.


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2011)

Anil Jadhav said:


> whatever, competition is good for consumers



yep, it helps to bring down price 

BTW, a good news is H61 mobo is already available and it's damn cheap 

I*ntel DH61WW @ only 3.7K* and if we couple this with a core  i3 2100 @ 6K - we will get a nice SB combo under 10k


----------



## noob (Apr 3, 2011)

WTF guys...not even a single shop in mumbai is having a B3 version MOBO..this Sux man


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 3, 2011)

Any H61 mobos from the OEMs???
Topgear can u give the link to the above mobo..


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ here you go 

Intel® Desktop Board DH61WW - Overview


----------



## noob (Apr 4, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> WTF guys...not even a single shop in mumbai is having a B3 version MOBO..this Sux man



any info on this ? any online store to purchase B3 Mobo ?


----------



## rishitells (Apr 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> Intel 6-series chipset ( read P67 and H67 ) with B stepping has some hardware issue which will ultimately result in failure of the 3Gbps ports.
> 
> So intel recalled all the mobos ( mobo manufacturers did the same as well ) and fixed the problem and released mobos with new chipset stepping known as *B3* stepping which is free from cougar point bug and guranteed to work flawlessly




failure of 3GBPS ports, means SATA and Graphics ports? 
Guys I've almost ordered Intel DH67BL from my vendor, what should I do now? Can u suggest a better alternative?
Since the mobo has warranty, will it get replaced if any serious problem occurs?
I don't think the B3 stepping would be available here....


----------



## noob (Apr 4, 2011)

Dont panic. Send it for RMA later. And use only Sata 6 Gbps ports.



talktoanil said:


> any info on this ? any online store to purchase B3 Mobo ?



any updates ?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 11, 2011)

*[CB] New Intel roadmap, "Sandy Bridge E", "Ivy Bridge" and more...*

*plaza.fi/s/f/editor/images/20110409intel.jpg

*plaza.fi/s/f/editor/images/20110409intel2.jpg

*plaza.fi/s/f/editor/images/20110409intel3.jpg



> Already a few days in Asia, a recent Intel roadmap gets into the Internet that reveals the plans of the group until the first half of 2012. And, of course is the high-end solution, "Sandy Bridge E," but also "Ivy Bridge" and moving updates of many current models.
> 
> Things "Sandy Bridge E" for the desktop clear in the films from the eleventh week of the year (mid-March), among others, the advantages over the "Sugar Bay" platform based on the current "Sandy Bridge" or the "Maho Bay" - platform, with the "Ivy Bridge" introduced early in 2012. And of course the support is one of two graphics cards with 16 lanes, the new quad-channel interface with the base R and 2011 contact surfaces, and of course more L3 cache, and more processor cores and threads.



*Translated Source*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Intel Z68 Chipset will be launched On May 8th*

*www.techpreview.in/news/image/img_29_1.jpg

*Source*


----------



## vickybat (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ nice findings gaurav. Z68 looks like best of both worlds i.e cpu overclocking and quicksync.

It will be interesting to see sandybridge-E against bulldozer. One heck of a fight its going to be.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 11, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ nice findings gaurav. Z68 looks like best of both worlds i.e cpu overclocking and quicksync.



Z68 = (H67 + P67) features (along-with a few new stuff) rolled into one package as far as i can see.



vickybat said:


> It will be interesting to see sandybridge-E against bulldozer. One heck of a fight its going to be.



Yep.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 14, 2011)

*[Asus RoG Blog] Japanese Overclocker Reach 6Ghz On Sandy Bridge*



> While the world is still stunned and saddened by the tragic events that hit Japan on March 11, 2011, the Japanese spirit clearly does not falter. Booooon, a member of the Japanese overclocking team “Team Katana”, used his Maximus IV Extreme motherboard to whip up a massive 6GHz (6003MHz exactly) world record on an Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge CPU. This astounding result was achieved at 1.688V Vcore with the BCLK set to 107.2MHz and CPU multiplier set to 56.



*Source*


----------



## Cool Comps (Apr 14, 2011)

Sandy i5 2500 finally available at kolkata!!


----------



## aby geek (Apr 15, 2011)

any launchdate of X78 chipset known currently?


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 15, 2011)

aby geek said:


> any launchdate of X78 chipset known currently?



Not before Q2, 2012


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2011)

*[Bit-tech] MSI Z68A-GD80 preview*

*images.bit-tech.net/news_images/2011/04/z68-board-on-show-at-msi-moa-2011/article_img.jpg



> The board on show from MSI today is titled the Z68A-GD80, which indicates it is likely to sit towards the top end of MSI’s range of LGA1155 motherboards. It’s not clear though whether that’s as a result of the positioning of the Z68 as the new premium chipset (replacing the P67) or simply MSI’s choice to show this particular premium board.



*Source*


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

^^ Looks to be quite feature rich and expensive as well.


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2011)

SB mobos prices with B3 stepping

ASUS

P8p67 Rs 11,000.00
P8p67 pro Rs 12,500.00
P8h67-m Rs 7,200.00
p8p67 delux Rs 16,000.00

*Gigabyte* : pleased to see these 

GA-P67A-UD3-B3 -- Rs 9,500.00
GA-P67A-UD3R-B3 --Rs 10,500.00
GA-P67A-UD4-B3 -- Rs 12,600.00


----------



## vickybat (Apr 20, 2011)

^^ Nice prices topgear . But asus h67 prices seems to be very high. Both asus and gigabyte boards have premium pricing. Can you find some biostar h67, p67 and h61 boards buddy. 

It will be very good if we know their prices.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 20, 2011)

Can anyone here tell me the difference between GA-P67A-UD3-B3 & GA-P67A-UD3R-B3??

am not able to decide between the two because prime has just 300 bucks gap...
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 Motherboard

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3R-B3


----------



## navin00 (Apr 20, 2011)

Still not available in kolkata this is the peak of its backwardness..


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Nice prices topgear . But asus h67 prices seems to be very high. Both asus and gigabyte boards have premium pricing. Can you find some biostar h67, p67 and h61 boards buddy.
> 
> It will be very good if we know their prices.



yep, asus SB mobos are a little bit over priced and that's why I'm pleased to see the pricing of Gigabyte SB mobos specially - GA-P67A-UD3-B3 @ 9.5K - the name gigabyte used is also good and points to bug free SB mobos as well.

Will try to find some cheap Sb mobos for sure


----------



## vickybat (Apr 21, 2011)

^^*MSI H61M-E23 (B3) @ 3.6*

This is the cheapest sandybridge board i found in smc.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 21, 2011)

hmmm..intel is keeping balance in prices of proccy and mobo..if proccy is overpriced, cheap mobo solutions are also available to balance..good for mainstream consumers...


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2011)

Highest priced SB mobos 

Asus SABERTOOTH P67 @ 14.3K

Asus P8P67 Deluxe Rs 16K

Asus P67 MAXIMUS IV EXTREME @ 22.8K

*Asus P8H67-I DELUXE @ 9.2K*

Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 @ 20K

*Gigabyte HA65M-UD3H-B3 @ 5.2K

Gigabyte H67A-UD3H-B3 @ 9.5K*

WoW - H61 and H67 mobos price really gone high


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Can anyone here tell me the difference between GA-P67A-UD3-B3 & GA-P67A-UD3R-B3??
> 
> am not able to decide between the two because prime has just 300 bucks gap...
> Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 Motherboard
> ...



again let me ask for help again..does anyone here know the difference between the two boards??Is it UEFI or something?


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 22, 2011)

^^only gigabyte knows that.




topgear said:


> WoW - H61 and H67 mobos price really gone high



Where did u mention h61's cost..?? and h67 above 9k?? What they providing extra than intel??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 22, 2011)

can anyone pls help with my query?


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> ^^only gigabyte knows that.
> 
> *Where did u mention h61's cost*..?? and h67 above 9k?? What they providing extra than intel??



here you go ;p

Gigabyte HA65M-UD3H-B3 @ 5.2K ( it's a H61 mobo ) and it's pricey IMO.

Regarding H67 mobo do check the specs pages of those mobos and you will find something for sure - though personally I don't think that could rise up the price of H67 above 9k considering this ain't support OC ( though it may attract some people who encodes a lots of videos using quick sync ) so it's better to get P67 for OCers and gamers and there are some good P67 mobos in same price range available anyway.

BTW, any news on the Z68 release date - saw some sneak peek of Z68 mobos but still there's no particular release time.



Ronnie11 said:


> Can anyone here tell me the difference between GA-P67A-UD3-B3 & GA-P67A-UD3R-B3??
> 
> am not able to decide between the two because prime has just 300 bucks gap...
> Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 Motherboard
> ...



GA-P67A-UD3R-B3 has these addons :

Support for Dolby Home Theater
3 USB headers ( 2 on the UD3 )

GA-P67A-UD3R-B3 - width : 24.4cm
GA-P67A-UD3-B3 - width : 21.5cm


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> GA-P67A-UD3R-B3 has these addons :
> 
> Support for Dolby Home Theater
> 3 USB headers ( 2 on the UD3 )
> ...


Thanks a lot for your respnse..i was doing a bit of google search & one of the forum said its the chokes...

UD3P - 12 + 2 chokes.
UD3R - 8 + 2 chokes (4 less)
UD3 - 6 + 2 chokes (2 less)


what does it mean???


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Its the phase design. More no. of chokes result in better overclockability and stability.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2011)

yep, those are power phases and more the merrier 

UD3R - 8 + 2 chokes
UD3 - 6 + 2 chokes

if you want to OC then UD3 and UD3R won't make a huge difference anyway.

BTW, what's the price of GA-P67A-UD3P - any idea ?


----------



## vickybat (May 11, 2011)

Intel z68 review - *TOMSHARDWARE*


----------



## tkin (May 11, 2011)

SSD caching ftw.


----------



## tkin (May 13, 2011)

*Z68 mobo pricing:*
Newegg.com - z68


----------



## bhushan2k (May 15, 2011)

starting price only 6000 rps??


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> starting price only 6000 rps??


Yes, for mATX boards, but these will cost 7-8k here.


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2011)

^^ those mobo prices are really sweet and reasonable and Z68 is a OC beast anyway - 5.7 Ghz on SB cpu is really a awesome speed


----------



## saswat23 (May 16, 2011)

Newegg prices are always less than Indian prices. So, these boards IMO will be around 10k here.


----------



## tkin (May 16, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Newegg prices are always less than Indian prices. So, these boards IMO will be around 10k here.


Less than that, the ASUS Z68 Vpro will cost 13k here, so the mATX boards will be sub 10k for sure, more like 8k around.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

a peek a boo at z68 mobos

Z68 Express Roundup: Three Motherboards Do Battle Around $200 : Overclocking, Quick Sync, And SSD Caching


----------



## tkin (May 16, 2011)

Let me guess before I read the review, asus wins?


----------



## dd_naik (May 16, 2011)

Piyush said:


> a peek a boo at z68 mobos
> 
> Z68 Express Roundup: Three Motherboards Do Battle Around $200 : Overclocking, Quick Sync, And SSD Caching



Whoa!
M so waiting for it now
my dilemma ends here cuz I was confused as to go for integrated gfx in h67 or OCing supremacy in p67
p67+h67=Z68 =best of both worlds (or boards )


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> Let me guess before I read the review, asus wins?


its a tie between asus and asrock
and we still have to wait for MSI/ECS/...


----------



## saswat23 (May 16, 2011)

actually many of Asus and AsRock boards have similar feature and quite similar naming too.


----------



## tkin (May 16, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> actually many of Asus and AsRock boards have similar feature and quite similar naming too.


Asrock is asus, the company was spleat up from asus to compete in OEM markets, founded by some of the core founders of asus.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 17, 2011)

Lynx-India showed z68 prices...but only gigabyte brand...

*link*

gigabyte ga-z68x-ud7-b3 = newgigg = 350$ = *15750 rps* apprx
gigabyte ga-z68x-ud7-b3 = lynx-india = *19475 rps*


----------



## tkin (May 17, 2011)

Gigabyte z68 boards neither have display out nor suppot virtue, I'd stay away from those, get asus v pro instead.


----------



## mukherjee (May 17, 2011)

^+1

@bhushan05d251
U are paying for the proccy grafix bro...make sure u have a mobo to use it!
At least the QuickSync part!!!


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2011)

tkin said:


> Gigabyte z68 boards neither have display out nor suppot virtue, I'd stay away from those, get asus v pro instead.



some Gigabyte Z68 mobos comes with IGP 

*GIGABYTE GA-Z68A-D3H-B3*
*www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3856

BTW, is it available in here yet :
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO


----------



## bhushan2k (May 19, 2011)

all "UD" products of gigabyte don't have IGP support..and others i.e. "D" support IGP..so those UD products are more inclined towards OCing..so D products will be less than 8k i think..hope so..


----------



## tkin (May 19, 2011)

topgear said:


> some Gigabyte Z68 mobos comes with IGP
> 
> *GIGABYTE GA-Z68A-D3H-B3*
> GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z68A-D3H-B3 (rev. 1.0)
> ...


That's the low end mobo, wtf is wrong with gigabyte?


----------



## mukherjee (May 20, 2011)

Intel Prepares Overclocking Friendly Core i3-2120K CPU - Softpedia


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2011)

^^ that's great but we need some p67/z68 mobos which can be priced accordingly so that users can take the benefit of this and if it can reach 4.5 Ghz it would be just awesome - BTW, TFS


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Intel Prepares Overclocking Friendly Core i3-2120K CPU - Softpedia


Dual core unlocked mp? Lets see where they price this at.


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> Dual core unlocked mp? Lets see where they price this at.



Well...lets send Intel the Bulldozer (probable) prices....to aid them in pricing! 

Anyone?


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Well...lets send Intel the Bulldozer (probable) prices....to aid them in pricing!
> 
> Anyone?


They know, and if they aren't changing prices, I guess we are all in for a surprise.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

Have a look *here*

Look at the bottom...theres a i5 2400K mentioned.....new kid on the block to counter the AMD FX 4110 perhaps?


----------



## pegasus (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Less than that, the ASUS Z68 Vpro will cost 13k here, so the mATX boards will be sub 10k for sure, more like 8k around.


Going by usual trends, prices may end up lower than what is mentioned at the time of launch-
Models 	MRP
MAXIMUS IV EXTREME-Z 	Rs. 24500/-
MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z 	Rs. 11950/-
P8Z68 DELUXE 	Rs. 16550/-
P8Z68-V PRO 	Rs. 13550/-
P8Z68-V 	Rs. 12450/- 
Hardware BBQ: Asus India launches Z68 chipset boards: reveals price and Stock Availability



mukherjee said:


> ^+1
> 
> @bhushan05d251
> U are paying for the proccy grafix bro...make sure u have a mobo to use it!
> At least the QuickSync part!!!


So aptly put Mukherjee sir. 

The general assumption for most for all Z68 motherboards maybe, loosely put, advantages of (H67 + P67) = Z68 + some more stuff.

From all i read and what i understood, apart from the overclocking part alongwith the ability to use integrated SandyBridge GPU,
arrival of Intel Z68 Express chipset promised to bring 3 main advantages over P67 based motherboards-
1. LucidLogix Virtu (universal switchable graphics/GPU virtualisation)
2. Intel Quick Sync Video Technology (Way faster media transcoding than what only CPU or only discrete graphics card has to offer)
3. Intel Smart Response Technology (SSD caching- faster performance of SSD + large storage capacity of a regular HDD)

So while buying a Z68 motherboard, i will make sure it offers all benefits of Z68 chipset.
Coz if missing the main/practical advantages offered by Z68, i am unsure how much benefit it might offer over existing P67 motherboards and then why not stick to P67 only?
Compare IntelÂ® Products,

I was wondering over the practicality of motherboards like ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe that don't have the onboard display connectors that ideally a Z68 motherboard should have.
But from the features/specs, it appears that it has LucidLogix Virtu and supports Intel Quick Sync- thus allowing the ability to avail faster media transcoding via integrated Sandy Bridge GPU alongwith 3D graphics performance via discrete GPU, simultaneously.

Without Virtu, as it happened earlier with H67 motherboards IIRC, the Sandy Bridge processor's integrated GPU had to be used to be enable to use Quick Sync but it would not work alongwith discrete GPU.
Only integrated or discrete GPU could be used at a time and using Quick Sync wasn't possible without using one of the onboard display connectors.

IMHO, faster media transcoding by Intel Quick Sync Video Technology is definitely one of the most important reasons for someone with a good graphics card or 2, to opt for a Z68 motherboard over a P67 motherboard.
That way one can play games or do other 3D stuff while the Sandy Bridge processor's integrated GPU takes care of media transcoding, at the same time if need be.
So Virtu on Z68 motherboards seems like a must, especially on high-end motherboards that might lack onboard display connectors.

All said, it seems Virtu is a virtue. Z68 without Virtu is a vice?


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

Wise words there, anyway gigabyte neither has gfx nor supports virtue in their UD4 and higher models, so its a clear loss for us, Asus vpro has everything, deluxe lacks gfx but suppprts virtue, so any sane person would buy an asus.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

pegasus said:


> Going by usual trends, prices may end up lower than what is mentioned at the time of launch-
> Models 	MRP
> MAXIMUS IV EXTREME-Z 	Rs. 24500/-
> MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z 	Rs. 11950/-
> ...



Very nicely put 

I would like to add one more point.... its imperative to have _*atleast d-mode Virtu*_ support if you are buying a Z68 board *AND* *atleast a DVI (and/or) HDMI port for integrated graphics function* (u can use integrated proccy graphics if something goes wrong with discrete graphics)....*at least then u will have the option of using things u actually paid for*... 

Isnt that the reason we all have been waiting for the Z68 chipset?   SSD Caching is good...but Quicksync is better imho


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Very nicely put
> 
> I would like to add one more point.... its imperative to have _*atleast d-mode Virtu*_ support if you are buying a Z68 board *AND* *atleast a DVI (and/or) HDMI port for integrated graphics function* (u can use integrated proccy graphics if something goes wrong with discrete graphics)....*at least then u will have the option of using things u actually paid for*...
> 
> Isnt that the reason we all have been waiting for the Z68 chipset?   SSD Caching is good...but Quicksync is better imho


Asus Vpro supports both modes and has DVI-I output. Gigabyte supports none.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Asus Vpro supports both modes and has DVI-I output. Gigabyte supports none.



U are a little mistaken....

The following Gigabyte boards have display out...albeit they are low end compared to their well endowed display-less brothers 

*GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3
GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3
GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3
GA-Z68A-D3H-B3	
*


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> U are a little mistaken....
> 
> The following Gigabyte boards have display out...albeit they are low end compared to their well endowed display-less brothers
> 
> ...


Those are low ends, I'm getting concerned about the cooler.

PS: You can install H50/70 without using the sticky tapes on your mobo, stick the tape to the backplate, do not remove the film on the other side of the tape, this will prevent the sticky tape from getting attached to mobo, confirmed this in corsair forums.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Those are low ends, I'm getting concerned about the cooler.
> 
> PS: You can install H50/70 without using the sticky tapes on your mobo, stick the tape to the backplate, do not remove the film on the other side of the tape, this will prevent the sticky tape from getting attached to mobo, confirmed this in corsair forums.



I have decided to give the H50/H70 a miss....u might want to *see this* 

Also visit my 40k upgrade thread for some info on ram...



tkin said:


> PS: You can install H50/70 without using the sticky tapes on your mobo, stick the tape to the backplate, do not remove the film on the other side of the tape, this will prevent the sticky tape from getting attached to mobo, confirmed this in corsair forums.



Can u give some links to this discussion in Corsair forums?


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> I have decided to give the H50/H70 a miss....u might want to *see this*
> 
> Also visit my 40k upgrade thread for some info on ram...
> 
> ...


Corsair rep on tape:
The Corsair Support Forums - View Single Post - H70 - can adhesive tape touch motherboard pins
TPU:
techPowerUp! Forums - View Single Post - Corsair H70 - double sided tape on the back-frame

The glue is there to hold the backplate when you are installing it, so if you can get help from someone they are not needed, also the tape has protective sticker on them that you need to remove in order to install it, remove it from one side, put that side on the backplate so that it sticks, keep the film on other side so that it won't stick to the mobo, simple.

Another Corsair Forum Link:
H70 re-mounting question - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 22, 2011)

guys this new version of virtu is for z68 only or h67 too?
Lucidlogixâ€™s Virtu: Reclaiming Performance And Transcoding : The Intel Z68 Express Review: A Real Enthusiast Chipset


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

Was virtue ever for H67? Even if it is I bet they will charge for it, as its not even free for Z68.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Was* virtue *ever for H67? Even if it is I bet they will charge for it, as its not even free for Z68.



Its *Virtu* bro....
Tho in theory Virtu should support H67...I dont think the companies will offer it....loss of Z68 business!!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> Was virtue ever for H67? Even if it is I bet they will charge for it, as its not even free for Z68.



yes.


> But Lucidlogix—the same company we've seen try to unify multi-card rendering solutions from AMD and Nvidia—has an answer that it hopes will make Z68 an even more viable solution for enthusiasts: GPU virtualization. Using the company’s Virtu software, you can connect a display to the *output of an H67- or Z68-based motherboard,* drop in a discrete card, and harness the capabilities of both components.


Can Lucidlogix Right Sandy Bridgeâ€™s Wrongs? Virtu, Previewed : GPU Virtualization Enables Quick Sync And Discrete Graphics


----------



## jenkin (May 23, 2011)

What is the Asus P8P67 WS Revolution equivalent in the Z68 chipset.
Is it Maximus IV gene-z or will they release another Motherboard in the Z68 chipset with Workstation build?


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

jenkin said:


> What is the Asus P8P67 WS Revolution equivalent in the Z68 chipset.
> Is it Maximus IV gene-z or will they release another Motherboard in the Z68 chipset with Workstation build?


I believe they will release a Maximus IV Extreme-Z, keep your eyes open.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes.
> 
> Can Lucidlogix Right Sandy Bridgeâ€™s Wrongs? Virtu, Previewed : GPU Virtualization Enables Quick Sync And Discrete Graphics


I bet they will charge for Virtue for H67 users, Z68 users are already paying a licensing fee(paid by mobo manufacturers)


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

More CPUs comin:-

InsideHW - Sandy Bridge line-up gets more CPU models


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2011)

^^ - Core i5-2310 - 4 Cores (4 threads) @ 2.9 GHz | 6MB L3 cache | 95W TDP | $177
 - Core i5-2405S - 4 Cores (4 threads) @ 2.5 GHz | 6MB L3 cache | 65W TDP | $205
 - Core i3-2105 - 2 Cores (4 threads) @ 3.1 GHz | 3MB L3 cache | 65W TDP | $134
 - Pentium G850 - 2 Cores (2 threads) @ 2.9 GHz | 3MB L3 cache | 65W | $86
 - Pentium G840 - 2 Cores (2 threads) @ 2.8 GHz | 3MB L3 cache | 65W | $75
* - Pentium G620 - 2 Cores (2 threads) @ 2.6 GHz | 3MB L3 cache | 65W | $64*
 - Pentium G620T - 2 Cores (2 threads) @ 2.2 GHz | 3MB L3 cache | 35W | $70

Interested to see some benches of el-cheap o Pentium G8xx and G6xx series specially *G620* and this combined with a cheap H61 mobo will make a perfect and cheapest SB config


----------



## harishgayatri (May 26, 2011)

Why are the T models more expensive than then non-T counterparts?



topgear said:


> ^^ - Core i5-2310 - 4 Cores (4 threads) @ 2.9 GHz | 6MB L3 cache | 95W TDP | $177
> - Core i5-2405S - 4 Cores (4 threads) @ 2.5 GHz | 6MB L3 cache | 65W TDP | $205
> - Core i3-2105 - 2 Cores (4 threads) @ 3.1 GHz | 3MB L3 cache | 65W TDP | $134
> - Pentium G850 - 2 Cores (2 threads) @ 2.9 GHz | 3MB L3 cache | 65W | $86
> ...



Yes even I am interested too.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 26, 2011)

hey my friend has a asus p7p55d- e lx mobo. will it support sandy bridge processors?


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

No luck there my friend. For SNB your friend has to upgrade his mobo.


For a list of supported CPUs in his current mobo check the following:-
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P7P55D-E LX


----------



## prvprv (Sep 10, 2011)

*Some SB cpu query*

I got some doubts after reading the following in intel site about i5 2500k processor

Intel® Coreâ„¢ i5-2500K Processor (6M Cache, 3.30 GHz)

1) Memory Types: DDR3-1066/1333. so even if we install a 1600MHz RAM it will use 1333 clock only? do we have to OC to run at 1600MHz?

2) Processor Graphics: Intel® HD Graphics 3000
    Graphics Base Frequency	850 MHz
    Graphics Max Dynamic Frequency	1.1 GHz

   Does this processor has inbuilt GPU? I dont understand this thing. Or is it telling about some supported motherboard?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Intel Sandy Bridge E and LGA2011 Discussion*

1. No, it will use 1600MHz.
2. It have Intel® HD Graphics 3000 inside it, but io use it you need compatible motherboard.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Some SB cpu query*

@ *prvprv *- 1. Your 1600 Mhz mem modules will run at 1333 Mhz by default - you need to OC those mem modules to get correct speed.

2. The SB cpus has inbuilt GPU but a cpu ( processor ) can't have any display port for it's tiny size - so the SB mobos namely H67 and Z68 chipset based mobos have display ports to output cpus inbuilt gpu signals


----------



## prvprv (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks d6bmg & topgear.

1) If i dont OC then is it better to get 1333 RAM or 1600 RAM ?
2) what are the processors supporting 1600 or greater without OCing ?
3) I will be getting a new i5 PC after 2 months. Will there be a price drop in this time?
4) Is inbuilt GPU of SB cpu as powerful as mobo's inbuilt GPU?


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2011)

1. If you are getting a "K" sku SB cpu then opt for 1600 Mhz Ram modules.
2. No Sb cpu and most of the mobos will not support mem speed of 1600 Mhz or greater without OCing.
3. I price drop is expected as AMD is releasing their BullDozer Lineup 
4. Sb mobos don't have inbuilt GPU - they only have display ports to output the cpu's inbuilt gpu signal - so no comparison can be made


----------



## prvprv (Sep 13, 2011)

1) What is sandy bridge E? I found another thread with that name!!

2) Does Intel's H67 boards support OC of Core i5 2500K ?

3) Intel boards support OC at all?


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 13, 2011)

prvprv said:


> 4) Is inbuilt GPU of SB cpu as powerful as mobo's inbuilt GPU?



Yeah, Intel HD 3000 in SB cpus are far better than any onboard graphics like HD 4250,4290 etc.Its even faster than dedicated cards like 9400GT HD 5450 etc.


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2011)

prvprv said:


> 1) What is sandy bridge E? I found another thread with that name!!
> 
> 2) Does Intel's H67 boards support OC of Core i5 2500K ?
> 
> 3) Intel boards support OC at all?



1. Read this and you'll know many things about SB-E 
Intel Core i7-3960X (Sandy Bridge-E) And X79 Platform Preview : Sandy Bridge-E And X79 Are Almost Ready

2. Intel H67 boards does not support OC of SB cpus.

3. Intel boards supports OC of SB cpus but only based on P67 and Z68 chipset.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2011)

check this out 

*Intel Core i7 2700k Released*


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 26, 2011)

Is i5 2500 discontinued ?? (heard it from a local dealer.....he said now 2510 is available )


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2011)

^^ no - core i5 2510E and 2520 are both for mobile platforms  - comes with less power consumption and only 2 cores but for desktops i5 2500 is still on sale and has 4 cores - which offers superior performance


----------



## prvprv (Oct 28, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ no - core i5 2510E and 2520 are both for mobile platforms  - comes with less power consumption and only 2 cores but for desktops i5 2500 is still on sale and has 4 cores - which offers superior performance



Thanks for the info topgear. Till now i thought that all i5 processors have 4 cores.

Are there any 2nd gen i5 processors for laptops with 4 cores?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 28, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> Is i5 2500 discontinued ?? (heard it from a local dealer.....he said now 2510 is available )



Hehe. The dealer to which you are talking with don't know the difference between desktop & mobile processors.
Well, this happens in India.


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't expect dealers elsewhere to be computer science specialists. Most businessmen are like that, very few have the passion/mindset to actually know/learn about their products. All they are interested in profit, its the same story from vegetable seller to computer hardware dealer. Sad but true.


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2011)

prvprv said:


> Thanks for the info topgear. Till now i thought that all i5 processors have 4 cores.
> 
> Are there any 2nd gen i5 processors for laptops with 4 cores?



there's plenty of SB quad core cpus for mobile platform - starting from 2630QM ( channel price $378 ) to mighty and pricey 2960XM ( channel price $1096 ) - all of them have 4 cores and 8 threads


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 16, 2011)

Intel Readies Core i5-2550K Quad-Core Unlocked Processor | techPowerUp


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2011)

^^ thanks for the news - but for us the situation is like this 

Core i5 2500k - now at 12k
Core i7 2600k - now at 17.5-18k
Core i7 2700k - can't find it anymore - it was 19k before so by now the price would have 20-21k
Core i5 2550K - what would be it's price - say 14.5-15k which is still overpriced IMO coz the difference between this and 2500k will be almost negligible for most of the users and casual Ocers.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 17, 2011)

quote from one of the comments:



> I don't see the point of this, especially if this ends up being priced upwards of Core i5 2500k like the Core i7 2700k and 2600k



I'll say exactly this.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2011)

^^ may be Intel should release something like core i5 2300k/2400k around  $200 or a tad lower price tag - this would be great


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2011)

^^exactly TP. much needed from intel side.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

Intel to launch graphics-less Sandy Bridge CPUs by VR-Zone.com


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2012)

^^ As long as they are OCable &  priced correctly around the price of 2500K, then would be good, otherwise flop.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2012)

I think gfx less SB cpus price will be lower than their gfx included cpu siblings as these gfx less cpus will be without the any gfx support and Intel's Quick Sync technology but it's just what many OCers have wanted and waited for IMO


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 10, 2012)

One question:-

Intel 2500k run at 1333mhz rite? So it's making my rams which is 1600mhz to run at 1333mhz?


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2012)

if your 1600 Mhz ram is running at 1333 Mhz - just OC the mem speed to 1600 Mhz 

also have a look at this 
IntelÂ® Extreme Memory Profile for Overclocking Performance


----------

